# ***NEW STOCK*** - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape

ONE PLACE TO FIND OUT WHAT IS ON IT'S WAY TO SIR VAPE:

What's coming soon 

*Left today and +- arrival 10/11th June*

Kanger SUBOX Mini Kit (black and white)
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Cthulhu RTA

Zephyrus RTA


*Leaving tomorrow and expected arrival 11/12th June*

Heatvape Defender Mini with Temp Control 

Velocity RDA Clone

Petri RDA Clone

Aeolus RDA Clone

Twisted Messes RDA Clone

Nookie Mech Box

Kanthal 20 - 28g

NI200 24,26,28g


More to follow soon .....

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## jtgrey

Julle skop gat . Mooi man !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Some cool attys coming soon, will you guys be looking to get some clapton wire anytime in the future?


----------



## BigGuy

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Some cool attys coming soon, will you guys be looking to get some clapton wire anytime in the future?



@SamuraiTheVapor Hey hey its very easy to make clapton wire. All you need is a variable speed cordless drill 24ga or 22ga (depending on ones own preference and then a 26ga or a 28ga for wrapping. Wait you know what ill do a video tonight and post it on how to make clapton wire quick and easy way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

When are the billows arriving


----------



## ET

Please let the subox kits arrive tomorrow


----------



## Sir Vape

Heatvape Defender Mini with Temp Control 

Velocity RDA Clone

Petri RDA Clone

Aeolus RDA Clone

Twisted Messes RDA Clone

Nookie Mech Box

Kanthal 20 - 28g

NI200 24,26,28g

Have arrived and cleared. Delivery will be with us tomorrow afternoon and will be uploaded to the site


----------



## abdul

Sir Vape said:


> Velocity RDA Clone



Price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

R325 bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Any feedback on Zephyrus coils?


----------



## BioHAZarD

huffnpuff said:


> Any feedback on Zephyrus coils?


I think @Sir Vape is hogging the coils. Probably kept the whole shipment for personal use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

had a small issue with supplier, but have sourced more and they are in the process of being shipped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah coils are leaving Friday/Monday with a batch of new Zephyrus Tanks as well. We apologise for the delay.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Petri RDA Clone
Aeolus RDA Clone
Twisted Messes RDA Clone
Nookie Box Mod
Heatvape Invader with TC

All in stock and up on the site guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Velocity are coming in with next RDA batch next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Incoming next week:

IPV4 BLACK EDITION
IPV3LI 165W WITH TEMP CONTROL - SILVER
NEW STOCK ZEPHYRUS TANKS AND COILS
BILLOW RBA V2
MONSTER V2 RBA (528) CLONE
AUTHENTIC MUTATION X V4 BLACK - RESTOCK
REM ATTY CLONE RDA
AUTHENTIC ATTY3 BY WOTOFO 
VELOCITY RDA BY CIGREEN WITH UPDATED DECK
TWISTED MESSES CLONE RDA - RESTOCK
PETRI RDA CLONE - RESTOCK
SMOK M80 SILICONE SLEEVES 
IPV2 MINI SILICONE SLEEVES

AND MORE .......

OH AND WHOLE BUNCH OF NEW JUICES AND RESTOCK OF ALL YOUR FAVOURITES

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza

IPV4 Black
Are you getting these in now?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yebo

FINALLY!!!! 

They have left and will have them next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Sir Vape said:


> Yebo
> 
> FINALLY!!!!
> 
> They have left and will have them next week.


Awesome!


----------



## Keyaam

Can we preorder billow v2

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Some of the items will be up on site tomorrow for pre-order. Billow V2 will be one of them. Pop me an email on hugo@sirvape.co.za and I'll send you mail when its up


----------



## VapeSnow

@Sir Vape what will the price be on the IPV3LI and MONSTER?


----------



## Sir Vape

Price will be released later today or on the weekend. Some items are opening up on Saturday for pre-order due to the demand we have received. Stock is expected to land tues/wed. Certain items are limited. I suggest you subscribe to our newsletter as everyone will be notified of items on pre-sale via the newsletter 

Sign up at the bottom of our website www.sirvape.co.za


----------



## whatalotigot

Sir Vape said:


> Yebo
> 
> FINALLY!!!!
> 
> They have left and will have them next week.



AWESOME. Lets hope customs dont hold for too long.. I am beyond amped for mine to get here!!!


----------



## Sir Vape

Some items are up for pre-sale. Get them while you can.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Sir Vape said:


> Incoming next week:
> 
> IPV4 BLACK EDITION
> IPV3LI 165W WITH TEMP CONTROL - SILVER
> NEW STOCK ZEPHYRUS TANKS AND COILS
> BILLOW RBA V2
> MONSTER V2 RBA (528) CLONE
> AUTHENTIC MUTATION X V4 BLACK - RESTOCK
> REM ATTY CLONE RDA
> AUTHENTIC ATTY3 BY WOTOFO
> VELOCITY RDA BY CIGREEN WITH UPDATED DECK
> TWISTED MESSES CLONE RDA - RESTOCK
> PETRI RDA CLONE - RESTOCK
> SMOK M80 SILICONE SLEEVES
> IPV2 MINI SILICONE SLEEVES
> 
> AND MORE .......
> 
> OH AND WHOLE BUNCH OF NEW JUICES AND RESTOCK OF ALL YOUR FAVOURITES


Hi @SirVape
the silicon sleeves for the m80, are they coming in next week as well and what colours are you getting. 
Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey bro

Yes they are. Should be here tues/wed

Smok M80 - Green, Light Blue, Grey, Mix of black/green (really cool) and then black and grey mix. Ill post pics once they here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bro
> 
> Yes they are. Should be here tues/wed
> 
> Smok M80 - Green, Light Blue, Grey, Mix of black/green (really cool) and then black and grey mix. Ill post pics once they here.


Cool... can"take wait to see them. I have a skin on mine but not that great- just to protect it but these colours sound rad. I think I need one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

99% of the items are now in stock.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Just awaiting the IPV4's now. China had a 3 day holiday which I only found out yesterday but they are in the air as I type this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

My precious billow arrived?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

@Keyaam it has Sir and will be shipped out in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Hopefully the IPV4's hurry up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

They will be here this week. I totally understand it's been a longer wait than we anticipated but I'm harassing them 24/7 to get them here and out to you asap.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Sir Vape said:


> @Keyaam it has Sir and will be shipped out in the morning


Gonna add some goodies to that order now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Billow v2 not in stock?


----------



## Sir Vape

Sold out 

We do have more coming in though really soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Shipped 29 & 30/06/2015*

Billow V2 (Black and Silver)
Velocity (Black and Silver) comes with bottom feed attachment
Heatvape Invader 50w Mini with Temp Contol (available for pre-order on our site)
Goblin Mini
Cotton Bacon V2

*Juice*
Praxis Potions (full range)
Fro Yo
Lost Art Liquids (full range)
Schwartz

Some items expected to arrive Friday but most items early next week

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dirge

Sir Vape said:


> *Shipped 29 & 30/06/2015*
> 
> Billow V2 (Black and Silver)
> Velocity (Black and Silver) comes with bottom feed attachment
> Heatvape Invader 50w Mini with Temp Contol (available for pre-order on our site)
> Goblin Mini
> Cotton Bacon V2
> 
> *Juice*
> Praxis Potions (full range)
> Fro Yo
> Lost Art Liquids (full range)
> Schwartz
> 
> Some items expected to arrive Friday but most items early next week



Mmmmmm, bacon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kaizer

Too many juices.... Cant keep up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Nothing wrong with choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Must try the Velocity with the bottom feed pin. From which clone maker please, @Sir Vape?

Have noticed that you guys always list the name of the clone maker on your web site. That helps a lot. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

The batch with the bottom feed pin attachment will be from Ivogo @Andre.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Subox Mini WHITE Edition is on delivery to us now and will be in stock tomorrow afternoon.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/white-edition-kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

IPV3Li Black Edition now up for pre-order.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv3li-200w-black-edition-pre-order


----------



## Viper_SA

When will the BF Velocity be available? Pre-order? Price indication?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Viper_SA 

Will be up on the site on the weekend for pre-sales and will arrive early/mid next week. 

Will be R350

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just to let everyone know that the WHITE EDITIONS SUBOX have arrived and they are damn sexy 

Get your hands on them while stocks last!!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/white-edition-kanger-subox-mini-full-kit


----------



## Sir Vape

Our shipment of eVics VT Full Kit will arrive Mon/Tues morning. They are now live on our site guys for those that would like book.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/evic-vt-full-kit


----------



## Sir Vape

Velocity (with bottom feed pin option) loaded for pre-order

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/velocity-updated-rda-clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Order placed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks bro


----------



## daniel craig

Sir Vape said:


> Our shipment of eVics VT Full Kit will arrive Mon/Tues morning. They are now live on our site guys for those that would like book.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/evic-vt-full-kit
> 
> View attachment 30504
> View attachment 30505


Good price

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Ill take a velocity. Will place order over the weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip

Sir Vape said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/evic-vt-full-kit


Do you know what software version this one is?


----------



## Justink

Hi @sirvape. Has the cotton bacon v 2 arrived yet? Want to add it to my white subox mini order 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Justink 

Cotton Bacon will arrive Monday afternoon along with our juice order 

What I suggest is to place your order for your subox over the weekend as stocks are pretty limited now on these and then add the bacon on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink

Thanks, order placed for the subox will do another one on Monday when it's up on the site and do payment then if that's cool? 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Cool no probs


----------



## Dirge

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Justink
> 
> Cotton Bacon will arrive Monday afternoon along with our juice order
> 
> What I suggest is to place your order for your subox over the weekend as stocks are pretty limited now on these and then add the bacon on Monday.



Let us know when It's up please. Would like some bacon with a few other bits and bobs.


----------



## Sir Vape

Cotton Bacon V2 is LIVE !!!


----------



## Sir Vape

Praxis, Fro Yo, Lost Art, The Schwartz are live!!!!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Order placed and paid! 

Thanks for an awesome line-up of juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge

Sir Vape said:


> Cotton Bacon V2 is LIVE !!!



Nice, ordered and paid. Tell Craig to check his inbox

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude

Made quite a decent order including the Velocity RDA, my first RDA. Can't wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks guys


----------



## Sir Vape

Pre-order is up for the IPV D2 for those that are keen.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv-d2-75w-pre-order


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Pre-order is up for the IPV D2 for those that are keen.
> 
> View attachment 30759
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv-d2-75w-pre-order


Do you know if it has USB charging and updateable and also whether the 510 pin is spring loaded? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @skola 

It is spring loaded and has usb port for charging

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @skola
> 
> It is spring loaded and has usb port for charging


Thanks for confirming... This looks like a real winner!! Hopefully we'll get some reviews in the near future with positive feedback.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Shipped today and expected early next week:

Indulgence Mutation XV4 Mini's, Infinite Clt V3 Mini's, Black Subox Mini Restock & IPV3li Black


----------



## VapeDude

Are the Velocity's still on schedule for end of this week ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

@VapeDude 

Arrived this afternoon.

Pre-orders going out tomorrow and there is extra stock on the site in silver and black.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/velocity-updated-rda-clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

*Arrived this afternoon and now in stock:*

*Billows V2 (Silver and Black)

Velocity (Silver and Black) with Bottom Feeder Pin attachment

Goblin Mini 

Heatvape Invaders 50w*


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers


----------



## Viper_SA

Ah cool, so I might get my Velocity with my new Reo on Thursday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirge

Got my delivery today @Sir Vape 

Thanks, the foggs Milky Way is tasy and loving the cotton bacon v2. When will you be restocking at first flight?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

@Dirge hey bro

Super happy you like Milky Way and yes that Bacon is damn fine 

First Flight has been steeping for the past 3 weeks and we will be bottling this weekend. Stocks will be back up on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Sir Vape said:


> @Dirge hey bro
> 
> Super happy you like Milky Way and yes that Bacon is damn fine
> 
> First Flight has been steeping for the past 3 weeks and we will be bottling this weekend. Stocks will be back up on Monday



Awesome, keen to give it a go. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

​


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/authentic-mutation-xs-v4-mini

The Mutation XS Mini arrives next week. Check it out


----------



## Keyaam

Received my velocity rda. Cant believe its a clone as the quality and packaging is so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## skola

Noob question, On the velocity, is the bottom feed pin an extra pin or is it already on the RDA?


----------



## Sir Vape

Extra @skola

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Extra @skola


Ok in that case I'm missing the extra pin...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Skola

Terribly sorry. We will sort it out and ship you a pin.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Skola
> 
> Terribly sorry. We will sort it out and ship you a pin.



No stress. Thanks guys..
Sorry I didn't let you know sooner. Meant as a gift and didn't intend opening it, then I decided to rather check the contents.. Clones. lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

?? I'll pm ya now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> Noob question, On the velocity, is the bottom feed pin an extra pin or is it already on the RDA?


Found mine with the extra screws and o-rings in the little plastic bag inside the little cardbox box. Looks like this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Tha


Andre said:


> Found mine with the extra screws and o-rings in the little plastic bag inside the little cardbox box. Looks like this:


Thanks @Andre , yea I've doubled checked, even took the screws out to make sure I didn't miss anything. 
The kind Sirs have sorted me out though. Always great service from @SirVape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys

Will be away until Monday afternoon. Will have limited access to email. So if you don't get a reply you know why 

Any queries you have please send to craig@sirvape.co.za


----------



## BigGuy

@skola Hi your pin is packed and will be with you on Monday. Sorry for any inconvenience caused and once again thank your for your patronage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

BigGuy said:


> @skola Hi your pin is packed and will be with you on Monday. Sorry for any inconvenience caused and once again thank your for your patronage.


 Thanks dude. No inconvenience at all and it's not your fault. I appreciate the great the service man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## skola

Pin recieved! Thanks @BigGuy and @Sir Vape ... When will you be getting more stock of the velocity? Excellent RDA, needone for myself now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@skola on their way to us as we speak will keep you updated maybe PM your cell and i can add you to our whatsapp broadcast list.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hey guys when is the ipv3 li v2 arriving?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Average vapor Joe 

IPV3Li now in stock http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv3li-200w-black-edition


----------



## Sir Vape

STOCK JUST IN:

IPV3li Black
Mutation Mini v4's
CLT V3 Mini (Check these out!!!)
Subox Full Kit Black

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

Where's the foggs!!!!


----------



## baksteen8168

Cave Johnson said:


> Where's the foggs!!!!



@Cave Johnson - Still being produced at Black Mesa Research Facility.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cave Johnson

baksteen8168 said:


> @Cave Johnson - Still being produced at Black Mesa Research Facility.




 A portal fan too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ha ha 

Busy loading them as we speak. Give me 15 mins or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Cave Johnson said:


> A portal fan too?


Correct - Hence the reason I used your competition's name Mr CEO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

baksteen8168 said:


> Correct - Hence the reason I used your competition's name Mr CEO



NIIIICCE!! I shall henceforth refer to you as Caroline

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Ok loaded


----------



## baksteen8168

Cave Johnson said:


> NIIIICCE!! I shall henceforth refer to you as Caroline


Call me GLaDOS

Anyway, we are derailing the good Sir's thread.


----------



## Cave Johnson

GLaDOS it is 


I agree, behave! 


Also, @Sir Vape PM sent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

Fogg's looks interesting, is it local?


----------



## skola

method1 said:


> Fogg's looks interesting, is it local?


Yes it is and it is a fantastic juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

Hmmm which to try


----------



## skola

method1 said:


> Hmmm which to try


 Why not try them all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

method1 said:


> Hmmm which to try



I can vouch for The Milky Way and The Pacific Coast. Love both of them.
MW is my go to cereal and PC is a flavorful dessert.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeDude

method1 said:


> Hmmm which to try



If you don't like cinnamon don't get The Deli Express, lol. Its heavy cinnamon. I'm still keen to try the others

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1

I'd like to get them all because I'm a crazed vape addict but I should show some restraint.. like you guys


----------



## Riaan Gerber

@Sir Vape any news on the Goliath v2?


----------



## Dirge

Cave Johnson said:


> I can vouch for The Milky Way and The Pacific Coast. Love both of them.
> MW is my go to cereal and PC is a flavorful dessert.



Can vouch for Milky Way also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/55a6495b5d24f63af90000cf/54e0d52ae7ce84c578a25a4e

Our latest newsletter is out. Have a squizz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Cool, took the plunge with some Milky Way, First Flight & Sir Vape 1 & 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Sirvape No 1 is one of the best apple pie flavours I have tried.

Milky Way is also a fantastic fruit loop juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Riaan Gerber said:


> @Sir Vape any news on the Goliath v2?



Hey bro leaving in the next day or so. Just spoken to them. Will let you know if any changes. Hopefully all on track as promised.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

New ipv 3 ipv 3 li is sick af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Average vapor Joe said:


> New ipv 3 ipv 3 li is sick af


Does this mean it is good?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Those of you who got a IPV4, software update was released. Link

This update is for the device to go up to 120 joules in titanium mode. thats currently the strongest temp control mod on the market besides the dna200 which is not really out yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

baksteen8168 said:


> Does this mean it is good?


Sorry i went into youngster babble there. What i meant to say is that upon receiving the ipv3 li (software already upgraded) i was pleasantly surprised to find that i have no form of DNA 200 envy and that the mod (wish it had USB zip charging though) is really nice to use and the new touch sensor (actually works this time) is a dream.
ie. the new ipv3 Li is sick af

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Thanks to @Sir Vape for the quick service and for being the guys who fin ally decided to bring in some quality authentics like the mutation and the clt mini. I hope to see that clt mini on my ipv3 Li soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Just a question for you. The twisted messes clone. Is there a chance you guys will be stocking a 1:1 soon cause i was looking forward to those 3mm post holes which the clone on the website right now does not seem to have. /:


----------



## Sir Vape

New incoming stock that left over the weekend and today. Expected Fri / Weekend / Mon

*STUFF :*
Youde Double Deck Vape Bag
M80 Silicone Sleeves
Evic VT Silicone Sleeves
Subox Silicone Sleeves
Sigelei 75w TC Mod
Velocity Ivogo Clone (with bottom feed pin included)
Ivogo's Evil Monk postless RDA
Subox Black and White Editions 
IPV4s 120w Black

*Juices NEW:*
Juicy Ohms - Ohmgurt and Ohm Sweet Ohm
Motley Brew - Brew's Brother
Frisco's - Sutro (this is killer!!!)
Nick's Blissful Brew's - Swag
Ben Johnson's - Cream
Mr Good Vape's - Moon Sugar

Restocks - Indian Giver, Unicorn Puke, Froyo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

No wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. The evil monk is on its way. What price are you looking at?


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Interesting... what colour silicone sleeves are you getting for the evic vt? and do you possibly have any pics?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Smoky Jordan we have opted for the grey/black mix to be different. I will take pics when they arrive but here is a pic of the grey/black mixed M80 we had in for colour reference.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

I would love an eVic silicone sleeve that matched the existing colours with the stripes


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Will you guys ever stock the zephyrus ni 200 coils?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Average vapor Joe yeah we will. Getting some in next month at some stage with another youde order.


----------



## baksteen8168

@Sir Vape - will it be possible to add a VT skin to my existing pre-order?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Cool will do that @baksteen8168


----------



## baksteen8168

Thank you kind Sir

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## Sir Vape

Sigelei 75w is now available to pre-order. Please note stocks are limited on this batch. We do have another order placed that will be arriving in August. Expected arrival of this batch is 24th July 2015. Thanks guys 


Just another teaser. 






http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-sigelei-75w-tc


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Smoky Jordan we have opted for the grey/black mix to be different. I will take pics when they arrive but here is a pic of the grey/black mixed M80 we had in for colour reference.
> 
> View attachment 31692


Thanks SirVape

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Have confirmation that these will be with us tomorrow afternoon and will go live as soon as they arrive.

Juices NEW:*
Juicy Ohms - Ohmgurt and Ohm Sweet Ohm
Motley Brew - Brew's Brother
Frisco's - Sutro (this is killer!!!)
Nick's Blissful Brew's - Swag
Ben Johnson's - Cream
Mr Good Vape's - Moon Sugar

Restocks - Indian Giver, Unicorn Puke, Froyo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

If the evil monk arrives on the 24th. When is it shipped?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Average vapor Joe If it arrives before lunch will ship out today. If after we will pack over weekend and will ship out Monday.


----------



## Sir Vape

They have arrived in SA 

We expect them to be with us on Monday / Tuesday 

There are still a few available on pre-sales. Interchangeable colour doors coming soon 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Average vapor Joe If it arrives before lunch will ship out today. If after we will pack over weekend and will ship out Monday.


Pls keep me updated


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Average vapor Joe If it arrives before lunch will ship out today. If after we will pack over weekend and will ship out Monday.


What's the verdict?


----------



## Sir Vape

Packing this eve and shipping Monday. Only came in now. Sorry bro


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Aww lols I think it's for the better. I've got work to do this weekend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ha ha yeah otherwise you will get nothing done


----------



## Sir Vape

Evil Monk now in stock





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/evil-monk-postless-rda


Sleeves for Evic, Subox and Smok M80 now in stock






http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories


UD Vape Bag now in stock






http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! Will collect tomorrow with any of my other stuff if it's arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! Will collect tomorrow with any of my other stuff if it's arrived!



Thanks Rob 

All the items you ordered are now in stock. Will have it ready for ya. See you tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

Shame for my bank account next week. Vape bag and loads of new juices inbound

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

VapeDude said:


> Shame for my bank account next week. Vape bag and loads of new juices inbound
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


My bank account already took the hit courtesy of @Sir Vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

@Sir Vape how close are you guys to westville Durban?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> @Sir Vape how close are you guys to westville Durban?



Westville is a chip and a putt from Sir Vape HQ in Cowies Hill.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

And are you guys open for collection on the weekend


----------



## wazarmoto

Rob Fisher said:


> Westville is a chip and a putt from Sir Vape HQ in Cowies Hill.


See you guys soon then. I'll be down on the friday before the august long weekend. I'm gonna need some juice for my long weekend of fishing. And a spare battery.


----------



## BigGuy

very

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Good post that @BigGuy ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Latest newsletter 

http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/55b6243d5d24f63af9000843/54e0d52ae7ce84c578a25a4e


----------



## Deckie

Any news on the IPV D2's yet?


----------



## Mike

Hehehe, poor guys getting bombarded about them. Delays from P4Y as usual!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Tell me about @Mike but totally understandable. I WANT MINE AS WELL!!! Yeah delay with P4Y but def leaving in the next day or so from my discussion with the sales guys. So early next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Justink

Hi gents, any plans on bringing in the black subtanks on their own and new RDA sections?

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Justink said:


> Hi gents, any plans on bringing in the black subtanks on their own and new RDA sections?
> 
> Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk




Hey bro. Yeah we def will. Most prob in the next two weeks or so though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> Latest newsletter
> 
> http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/55b6243d5d24f63af9000843/54e0d52ae7ce84c578a25a4e
> 
> View attachment 32203



Oh man that Sigelei 75 looks so awesome... I am so tempted but what on earth will I do with yet another mod...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Rob Fisher like you need an excuse lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher like you need an excuse lol



Getting another temp sensing device for me would be like feeding strawberries to pigs! I don't even use my SX Mini for temp...


----------



## Justink

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bro. Yeah we def will. Most prob in the next two weeks or so though.


Nice! Expect another order as soon as they arrive  

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

cool man


----------



## whatalotigot

Will you guys be restocking some cloud chasing RDA's anytime soon? Twisted messes rda and other larger airflow RDA's aswell? Apart from the Mutation xv4?


----------



## BigGuy

@whatalotigot We have a few Velocity in stock which chucks clouds. And more on the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BigGuy said:


> @whatalotigot We have a few Velocity in stock which chucks clouds. And more on the way.


You guys should get a proper 1:1 Twitter messes where the centre posts are also 3mm


----------



## skola

BigGuy said:


> @whatalotigot We have a few Velocity in stock which chucks clouds. And more on the way.


I queried yesterday regarding stock of the velocity and I was told you don't have any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Yep, seen the velocities. But Looking for someting like the twisted messes or airek, or something along the lines of MASSIVE airflow. Will have a look at velocity again. But we need more selection in RSA, iv looked everywhere, and hardly anything in stock anywhere.


----------



## BigGuy

skola said:


> I queried yesterday regarding stock of the velocity and I was told you don't have any.



@skola Unfortunately what happens is clients order stock and choose the EFT method and then dont pay or decide to change their order or just not bother to get hold of us and after 3 emails from us to them we have to cancel their orders. When this happens the item is returned to stock. So when you asked about them there might not have been any in stock but when there orders were cancled either by them or us the item goes back into stock.

So we apologize for the inconvenience caused but the response was 100% accurate at the time. We have more stock on the way and will be with us shortly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Stock just in and up on the site:*

Goliath V2
Billow V2 
Kanger Vertical OCC Coils
Subox Mini White
Subox Sleeves

*Juices*
Nicks - Froyo 
Juicy Ohms (6mg)
Ben Johnson.s Cr3am

*Pre-orders and arriving next week:*
Black Subox
IPV D2
Velocity 
Evil Monk (limited edition black as well )


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hey guys. The evil monk is a winner but pls make sure your top drip tip threads are smooth when you receive it. If not sand it down a little. I unfortunately stripped my evil monk drip tip and now have to use cotton in the threads in order to make a tight fit. I would definitely recommend buying one, however, I Is so tiny that the "space" that is advertised is not there. It is a flavour chaser for sure and I doubt I would attemp putting a fused Clapton in there.
Thanks for the great service @Sir Vape
Edit: also if you have shaky hands or no patience ... I would reccomend finding a hand hex driver of 0.9-1.0 as this makes screwing and unscrewing much easier

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Fogg's Milky Way, Deli, Pacific and Flight are fully stocked. 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! Order done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto

Done and dusted. Will be visiting on Friday to collect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Back in stock 


Velocity Rda - Black and Silver http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ocity-free-bottom-feeder-attachment-rda-clone
The Evil Monk Rda - Black and Silver http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/evil-monk-postless-rda
Mutation Mini - Black, Silver and White - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/authentic-mutation-xs-v4-mini
Goliath v2 - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/goliath-v2-rta-by-youde

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

IPV D2 is finally on it's way and will be with us next week 11/12th August 2015 





Pre-orders are still up for those that are keen 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Back in stock 

IPV4S 120W Black Edition
Sigelei 75w TC Silver

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid

Sir Vape said:


> Back in stock
> 
> IPV4 Black Edition
> Sigelei 75w TC Silver
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods



Awesome! IPV4 *S* ?


----------



## BigGuy

@jl10101 Yes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Sigelei 150W TC just came in 

Will be up on the site soon


----------



## Sir Vape

It's up 





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## whatalotigot

I just wish they stuck with a sleek looking box when they made this mod. Really looks almost like a continuum transfunctioner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

whatalotigot said:


> I just wish they stuck with a sleek looking box when they made this mod. Really looks almost like a continuum transfunctioner


I absoloutely love it. Seriously

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ha ha @whatalotigot totally agree bro. I did not like the look of it when they released it. Hated it to be honest but when you hold it you will see why they did it and photo's don't suffice to be honest. Really feels good in the hand. They have designed it well to vapers needs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Ha ha @whatalotigot totally agree bro. I did not like the look of it when they released it. Hated it to be honest but when you hold it you will see why they did it and photo's don't suffice to be honest. Really feels good the hand. They have designed it well to vapers needs.



Would be interesting @Sir Vape - if you have the opportunity and can easily do it - to take a photo of the new Sig Temp Control device next to a normal non temp control Sig 150 or Sig 100 plus.

The dimensions quoted for the two products are very similar - but a picture would be really nice to see.


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Silver good idea. Will get @BigGuy to do that. I don't have a Sig 150w but he does. Will post later this evening or tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Found one with the IPVli and a couple others but will load one with the two Sig's later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid

Silver said:


> Would be interesting @Sir Vape - if you have the opportunity and can easily do it - to take a photo of the new Sig Temp Control device next to a normal non temp control Sig 150 or Sig 100 plus.
> 
> The dimensions quoted for the two products are very similar - but a picture would be really nice to see.



I just watched this a couple days ago - got the time stamp of where they are compared if you want to check it out:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

This is from a youtube review compared with normal 150w...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

But Hugo @Sir Vape aka (HOBBIT) if i open the box that means i am going to have to keep it nudge nudge wink wink

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BigGuy

But i dont get vape mail anymore lol


----------



## Sir Vape

Rubbish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> Rubbish



100% @Sir Vape! @BigGuy got Vape Mail this morning when he came to deliver! So he is a big fat porky teller!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

What did he get Rob???????????


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> What did he get Rob???????????



He got a 3 pack of those wire controlling goodies Hugo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Okay sorry i got vape mail. but it doesn't count because its not a SIG 150 tc

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

What about that propeller dripper @BigGuy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hello aall and hope you are enjoying your public holiday 

Arriving Tues / Wed / Thurs this week we have:

Tues:
IPV D2 - Arriving tomorrow - Shipping orders out wed morning
IPV 4 S Black 120w

Wed/ Thurs:
Silicone sleeves - Sigelei 100/150w, Evic (yellow), Subox Mini (Black, white), IPV3Li, IPV4s
Fibre Freaks No1 and No2 Cotton
Vaportech - Kanthal and Ni200 wire
Sapor RDA
Zephyrus Ni200 coils
Monster V2 Reload RBA (Eycotech's answer to upcoming V3)
Kooper 60w TC Mod
30ml Unicorn Bottles
and more bits and bobs 

Fri
Wait and see  Just waiting for updates from customs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Sir Vape said:


> Hello aall and hope you are enjoying your public holiday
> 
> Arriving Tues / Wed / Thurs this week we have:
> 
> Tues:
> IPV D2 - Arriving tomorrow - Shipping orders out wed morning
> IPV 4 S Black 120w
> 
> Wed/ Thurs:
> Silicone sleeves - Sigelei 100/150w, Evic (yellow), Subox Mini (Black, white), IPV3Li, IPV4s
> Fibre Freaks No1 and No2 Cotton
> Vaportech - Kanthal and Ni200 wire
> Sapor RDA
> Zephyrus Ni200 coils
> Monster V2 Reload RBA (Eycotech's answer to upcoming V3)
> Kooper 60w TC Mod
> 30ml Unicorn Bottles
> and more bits and bobs
> 
> Fri
> Wait and see  Just waiting for updates from customs


Woooo hooo can't wait for those ipv3 li sleeves

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

IPV D2 are in STOCK and loaded. 

Get yours now for only R910

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv-d2-75w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

The sleeves will be in stock a bit later, so much stock arrived today the Hobbit is battling to load it all, shame his little hands are being worked to the bone.


----------



## Sir Vape

IPV4, IPV3LI, SUBOX (Black, white, grey & red), Evic (Yellow), Sigelei 100 & 150w sleeves loaded.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Fiber Freaks No1 and No2 up on site
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

you guys are the realist. Hehe can't wait for that sapor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Guys can you please confirm that your twisted messes rda has 3 mm post holes on both positive and negative posts. In the pics on your site the post holes on the positive posts are much smaller than the holes on the negative posts.


----------



## Sir Vape

Ni200 coils for the Zephyrus as well as the OCC are now in stock.

Get them here:

OCC
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/zephyrus-occ-coils


Ni200
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/youde-zephyrus-ni200-coils


----------



## Andre

Sir Vape said:


> Ni200 coils for the Zephyrus as well as the OCC are now in stock.
> 
> Get them here:
> 
> OCC
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/zephyrus-occ-coils
> 
> 
> Ni200
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/youde-zephyrus-ni200-coils


Did I read somewhere that these also fit the Goliath V2?
Link for for the Ni200 not working.


----------



## wazarmoto

You guys gonna be bringing in the SMOK TFV4? Me want's a second tank.


----------



## Sir Vape

Andre said:


> Did I read somewhere that these also fit the Goliath V2?
> Link for for the Ni200 not working.



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/youde-zephyrus-ni200-coils

Sorry about that. Have fixed the link.

No won't fit the Goliath V2 Andre.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Guys  . What the hell is this?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Average vapor Joe Its the mod and dripper that Chuck Norris uses. Clouds so dense it make rain. Also used by the 2015 World Cloud Blowing champion and now used on the KZN North coast to alleviate the water shortage..............just kidding. I have no idea. I hope it rains in KZN soon though or else us vapers will have to arrange an intervention.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

buy it, it rocks!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Sir Vape said:


> buy it, it rocks!!!


What is it???!!!


----------



## Sir Vape

sorry was a pay link for one of our clients. Has been deleted now. Thanks @Average vapor Joe


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Sir Vape said:


> sorry was a pay link for one of our clients. Has been deleted now. Thanks @Average vapor Joe


Haha ok. Also just another point. Your new stock seems to be posted on the the last page of the respective collection.


----------



## Sir Vape

New in stock and back in stock !!!
Koopor 60W TC 


Evil Monk Black
IPV4S Black
Infinite CLT V3 Mini Silver

Have an awesome weeked guys 

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Sir Vape said:


> New in stock and back in stock !!!
> Koopor 60W TC
> View attachment 33659
> 
> Evil Monk Black
> IPV4S Black
> Infinite CLT V3 Mini Silver
> 
> Have an awesome weeked guys
> 
> www.sirvape.co.za



Where are the doughnuts!


----------



## Sir Vape

COMING!!!!! 

Lot's and lot's and lot's and lot's of juice arriving next week


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Sir Vape said:


> COMING!!!!!
> 
> Lot's and lot's and lot's and lot's of juice arriving next week



No chance in starting some pre-orders on Juice?


----------



## Noddy

Any chance of getting a photo of a Koopor and IPV D2 next to each other for size comparison?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda

@Sir Vape will you be restocking in the Petri and Twisted Messes clones?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Will do @Noddy 

The IPV D2 is smaller but ever so slightly.


@Yoda yes we have some on order and leaving Mon/Tues.

@SamuraiTheVapor there will be plenty stock so not to worry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thought we give you heads up on what's on it's way. Should be in Friday or early next week.

Hobo v3 Rda Clone
Petri Rda Clone
Twisted Messes Rda Clone
Kennedy Rda Comp Edition with Demon Cap Clone
Mini Velocity Rda 
Fishbone Rda 
Indulgence Mutation XV4 and XS Mini's
Billow v2
Goliath V2
Zephyrus 
Wotofo Freakshow Mini Broadcap (black and black/green splatter edition)
Wotofo Sapor Rda (Carbon, black and black/green splatter edition)
Coilmaster v3
Coilmaster Kbag
Youde 316 Stainless Steel 26g wire
Vaportech 26g Titanium 

and other bits and bobs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need a bit and a bob!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Noddy

Oo, Zephyrus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Noddy said:


> Oo, Zephyrus!


 Of course


----------



## Noddy

Sir Vape said:


> Of course



How does the exchange rate influence your pricing? Think I shall have to get me a Zephyrus then.


----------



## Noddy

Will, you also get Zephyrus coils, 0.5ohm, in?


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Sir Vape said:


> Thought we give you heads up on what's on it's way. Should be in Friday or early next week.
> 
> Hobo v3 Rda Clone
> Petri Rda Clone
> Twisted Messes Rda Clone
> Kennedy Rda Comp Edition with Demon Cap Clone
> Mini Velocity Rda
> Fishbone Rda
> Indulgence Mutation XV4 and XS Mini's
> Billow v2
> Goliath V2
> Zephyrus
> Wotofo Freakshow Mini Broadcap (black and black/green splatter edition)
> Wotofo Sapor Rda (Carbon, black and black/green splatter edition)
> Coilmaster v3
> Coilmaster Kbag
> Youde 316 Stainless Steel 26g wire
> Vaportech 26g Titanium
> 
> and other bits and bobs


Is that the hobo v3 or the hobo v3.1? Worlds apart so just need to know


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Also what are the benefits of 316 SS wire? I've heard of ppl using it but I know near nothing about its properties


----------



## Yoda

so many drippers so little time


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Thought we give you heads up on what's on it's way. Should be in Friday or early next week.
> 
> Hobo v3 Rda Clone
> Petri Rda Clone
> Twisted Messes Rda Clone
> Kennedy Rda Comp Edition with Demon Cap Clone
> Mini Velocity Rda
> Fishbone Rda
> Indulgence Mutation XV4 and XS Mini's
> Billow v2
> Goliath V2
> Zephyrus
> Wotofo Freakshow Mini Broadcap (black and black/green splatter edition)
> Wotofo Sapor Rda (Carbon, black and black/green splatter edition)
> Coilmaster v3
> Coilmaster Kbag
> Youde 316 Stainless Steel 26g wire
> Vaportech 26g Titanium
> 
> and other bits and bobs


Will the Velocity Mini come with a BF pin as well by some slight chance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

@skola nope the mini's will not have a BF pin


----------



## Sir Vape

New juices are loaded:

Zombies, I Love Donuts, The Raging Donut, Juice Parlour's - Soda Jerk, Juicy Ohms - Ohm Sweet Ohm, Kilo - Kiberry, Snack Attack - Z Cakes 

www.sirvape.co.za


----------



## Mitch

Oi, where's my Black/green Sapor?


----------



## Sir Vape

That arrives next week bro


----------



## Mitch

I want it now dude, you know I can't wait for things. Gimme gimme gimme

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto

no 0mg on ze donuts?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gimmie!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Sir Vape said:


> @skola nope the mini's will not have a BF pin



You can order BF pins from fatdaddy vapes. I already ordered a pack of three and some stainless steel grub screws (6 of each size. 3 sizes). Cost me just over R206 for all.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## skola

zadiac said:


> You can order BF pins from fatdaddy vapes. I already ordered a pack of three and some stainless steel grub screws (6 of each size. 3 sizes). Cost me just over R206 for all.


Thanks for the tip @zadiac. Is that with delivery?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Yes it is.


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> You can order BF pins from fatdaddy vapes. I already ordered a pack of three and some stainless steel grub screws (6 of each size. 3 sizes). Cost me just over R206 for all.


Please give a link @zadiac - not sure which is the correct item there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html
*BF RDA Replacement Contacts*

It's the only BF posi contacts on the site. The rest are normal posi contacts and 510 connectors.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html
> *BF RDA Replacement Contacts*
> 
> It's the only BF posi contacts on the site. The rest are normal posi contacts and 510 connectors.


Got it, thanks @zadiac.


----------



## Sir Vape

The Bacon will be in stock this week :


----------



## wazarmoto

Sir Vape said:


> The Bacon will be in stock this week :
> 
> View attachment 34415


Will it be halaal?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

@wazarmoto 100%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite

wazarmoto said:


> Will it be halaal?


Is this wazarmoto from ps3za ?


----------



## wazarmoto

Frostbite said:


> Is this wazarmoto from ps3za ?


Tis I. Who be asking?


----------



## Frostbite

wazarmoto said:


> Tis I. Who be asking?


Iced_Frostbite ... you get around mate


----------



## wazarmoto

Frostbite said:


> Iced_Frostbite ... you get around mate


Hehehe. What can I say. I dig my forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Loads of new stuff just in. Bear with us as there is loads to upload and sort out. Some new stuff is already on the site.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> Loads of new stuff just in. Bear with us as there is loads to upload and sort out. Some new stuff is already on the site.



I see @Sir Vape is hiding the new stuff on page 7 again... Berry Berry Sneaky!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> Loads of new stuff just in. Bear with us as there is loads to upload and sort out. Some new stuff is already on the site.


Does the new stuff include any Petri RDAs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

It does Sir @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> I see @Sir Vape is hiding the new stuff on page 7 again... Berry Berry Sneaky!



It will moved Rob ha ha. Getting there. Just getting everything up and will move it to the front

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Everything is up guys 

Petri Rda's
Velocity Mini's
Kennedy RDA pack
Hobo v3 with BF Pin
Twisted Mini RDA
Sapor RDA Black
Freakshow Midnight Carbon Edition RDA with 3 top caps
TA1 Titanium Wire
316 Stainless Steel Wire 
Splatter Edition Freakshow Mini's
V2 Broadcap's for Freakshow Mini's
Coilmaster V3 (awesome), K Bags, Tool Kits
New stock of D2's, Koopors and IPV4s
Subox Sleeves Black, Green and Red
and more ...


Check out our latest newsletter here for more info:

http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/55dc46a85d24f642ed0003a5/54e0d52ae7ce84c578a25a4e


----------



## Sir Vape

Cotton Bacon v2 back in stock:



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/cotton-bacon-v2


----------



## Sir Vape

Fogg's is back in stock 






http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yoda

When will you guys be getting more Petri and velocity mini's in stock?I missed the last batch.


----------



## Sir Vape

We have a bunch of stuff shipping tomorrow. So expect stock mid next week.


----------



## Sir Vape

Fogg's two new flav's are now available here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce

What do you think of our new bottles???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/lg-he2-18650-2500mah-35a




Just arrived and up on the site

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Currently in the air and on the way to us are:

Evic Mini Full Kit's
Evic Mod only
Black Smok XCube 2
Black Koopor Mini (Black sleeve)
Ehpro Morph Tank

More stuff leaving tomorrow and will update in the next day or so

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Now in stock:*
eVic Mini Full Kits in all colours
Morph Tanks by Ehpro
eVic Mini Express Kit (Mod only)
Black Koopor Mini
Ipv3 li Black
Smok X Cube 2 Black
Goliath V2
Zephyrus
Cthulhu V2
Billow V2
Vortice RDA Clone (bottom feeder pin included)
Kindbright Velocity V2 RDA

Nicks Blissful Brews - Froyo
Madhatter E-Juice - I Love Donuts
Snack Attack - Z Cakes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike

Nuts, would have loved to review the Velocity 2. Looks great too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Sir Vape presents Charlie and the Joose Factory. 
Allowing his imagination to run wild, Charlie has created a line of fun, complex and original flavours to take your palate on a roller coaster ride. Think soda pop, ultra creamy shakes and candy filled goodness, then Charlie’s is your one stop for that sugar coated fix.

Check them out here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/charlie-and-the-joose-factory

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Arriving late today we have:
Stro Mini V2 Rda Clone
Velocity Mini Rda Clone
Phenotype-L RDA Clone
Baal V2 Rda Clone
Petri Rda Clone

WickHead Caps and Beanies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Goliath ROCC Coils and Nickel Coils are here:



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

WickHead Caps and Beanies are now up on our site 






http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel


----------



## Sir Vape

Stro Mini V2 Rda Clone
Velocity Mini Rda Clone
Phenotype-L RDA Clone
Baal V2 Rda Clone
Petri Rda Clone

Are all loaded and up on the site.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

RDA to take note of is the Stro Mini V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Shipped and on the way to us. Expected arrival is Friday / Monday / Tuesday.

Coil Master 521 Tabs
Coil Master V3
Coil Master Tool Kits
Sigelei Special Edition White 150w TC
eVic Mini Sleeves
and lots and lots and lots of Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssseeee

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## wazarmoto

Can't wait. Next month though. Budget is super buggered. lol. need a diy kit and thinking of going TC. Start off with an Evic VTC Mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

eVic is an awesome little kit man. Loving it


----------



## Average vapor Joe

wazarmoto said:


> Can't wait. Next month though. Budget is super buggered. lol. need a diy kit and thinking of going TC. Start off with an Evic VTC Mini.


Brah leave the TC and use a drill for diy. Enough said


----------



## Sir Vape

Bunch of new international juices arriving tomorrow afternoon 

STAY TUNED!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juices just in:

Doughboys 60ml - Get it here 





Killer Juice 60ml - Get it here




Raging Donut and Pound It 60ml - Get it here






and last but not least and you gotta try these out!!!

ADVC (Milk Meee & Bake Meee) 120ml of crazy goodness  - Get it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just in and up on site:
Coil Master v3 Coil Winders
Coil Master 521 Tabs
Coil Master Tool Kit V2
White and Black eVic Mini Sleeves
Limited Edition White Sigelei 150w TC







http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Nova69

That sigelei in white 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto

That 521 tab is an awesome device. I hope I win this month's Sir vape competition. I know what I'm buying then. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just got heads up from our courier that a parcel has landed for us. It's a little batch of juice that we pre-ordered ages ago and didn't even know it was on it's way. Love surprises

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## skola

Sir Vape said:


> Just got heads up from our courier that a parcel has landed for us. It's a little batch of juice that we pre-ordered ages ago and didn't even know it was on it's way. Love surprises


Looking forward to see what it is!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

One Hit Wonder - Rocket Man 180ml and the latest Zombies Ragin Contagion now in stock.





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/one-hit-wonder

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/zombies-e-juice


----------



## VapeDude

Well done on bringing OHW in. Nw there are 2 places i can get my favourite juice. Pitty you dnt have Milk Man yet

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just in:
Wotofo Freakshow Tiny 60w TC Mod
Wotofo Splatter Edition Freakshow Mini RDA 
Wotofo Lush RDA Black / Silver
Wotofo Sapor RDA Black
Samsung "Green Grinch" 18650 Batteries
LG HE2 18650 Batteries















http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## ChadB

Been waiting for the Sapor  Just placed my order

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks bro


----------



## Alex_123

New samsung 18650s and Sapor ordered! Frothing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

UD Bellus has shipped. Expected arrival is late next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Will you please try the bellus and give us the downlow @Sir Vape. Cause I still haven't found a tank that is really amazingly mind blowing. And the deck style that it has is similar to the Goliath v2 which I despise (the deck). So yah
Happy sales and keep on selling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Will do @Average vapor Joe


----------



## GadgetFreak

@Sir Vape what would a 1300mah 3 Cell equate to on the EFusion DNA 200? Does it mean that it will last less than say a 18650 2000mah battery?


----------



## Average vapor Joe

GadgetFreak said:


> @Sir Vape what would a 1300mah 3 Cell equate to on the EFusion DNA 200? Does it mean that it will last less than say a 18650 2000mah battery?


3s Lipo means 3 cell Lipo pack ie 3*1300 mah which is similar to a dual 18650 however it has an amp limit much higher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Average vapor Joe said:


> 3s Lipo means 3 cell Lipo pack ie 3*1300 mah which is similar to a dual 18650 however it has an amp limit much higher


Thanks a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Bellus by Youde now in stock





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/bellus-rta-by-youde

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

These have just shipped 

Asmodus Exclusive Limited Edition Gunmetal Snow Wolf 200w Box Mod V1.5

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

Need!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude

Price and possible pre-order?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Mail me bro at hugo@sirvape.co.za and will keep you in the loop. Should be here early next week. Hot damn these look FIIIIIIINNNNNNEEEEEE!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ET

Snowwolf such an awesome solid feeling mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Snow Wolf 200w TC Limited Edition Gunmetal 
Snow Wolf 200W TC Limited Edition Crimson
Sigelei 150w TC White Edition
Black HCigar VT200 (EVOLV DNA 200) (Limited Stock) - We have another batch of silver and black arriving late next week
Black Cthulhu V2 (these are already on the site)*


Have arrived. Will sort out and be up on the site most prob tomorrow at some stage. Those that have emailed regarding these items will get an email before they go up on the site.

Have an awesome evening guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## method1

Any difference with the black cthulus other than the colour?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Any idea on the pricing of the VT200?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Any difference with the black cthulus other than the colour?


I was interested in the Cthulhu v2 also but now I'm looking at that Bellus, looks like a kickass tank, wicking is easy and build quality should be better.


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> I was interested in the Cthulhu v2 also but now I'm looking at that Bellus, looks like a kickass tank, wicking is easy and build quality should be better.



I got the Bellus which IMO kicks the cthulu's ass, but I'm curious if they made any other changes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

BumbleBee said:


> I was interested in the Cthulhu v2 also but now I'm looking at that Bellus, looks like a kickass tank, wicking is easy and build quality should be better.



I would even possibly hold out for the Aromamizer RDTA, Velocity deck in tank


----------



## method1

VapeDude said:


> I would even possibly hold out for the Aromamizer RDTA, Velocity deck in tank



The cthulu also has a "velocity deck"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

VapeDude said:


> I would even possibly hold out for the Aromamizer RDTA, Velocity deck in tank


I didn't want to completely hijack @Sir Vape's thread  I think the Bellus will be my next tank, I have a good feeling about it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

VapeDude said:


> I would even possibly hold out for the Aromamizer RDTA, Velocity deck in tank


If Rip trippers review is anything to go by, it's gonna be a game changer. UD Bellus also on my radar...so many good tanks, so little time $£€¥

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*ALL IN STOCK!!!!

Snow Wolf 200w TC Limited Edition Gunmetal 
Snow Wolf 200W TC Limited Edition Crimson
Sigelei 150w TC White Edition
Black HCigar VT200 (EVOLV DNA 200) (Limited Stock) - We have another batch of silver and black arriving late next week
Black Cthulhu V2 
Mr Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Sir Vape When are the VTC mods expected?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Cave Johnson 

The VT200 Hcigar? First batch is sold out. Second batch have arrived in SA and will be with us tom or Friday. If you would like one pop me a mail on hugo@sirvape.co.za and ill put one up on the site for purchase. We have silver and black in this batch as well


----------



## Cave Johnson

Sir Vape said:


> @Cave Johnson
> 
> The VT200 Hcigar? First batch is sold out. Second batch have arrived in SA and will be with us tom or Friday. If you would like one pop me a mail on hugo@sirvape.co.za and ill put one up on the site for purchase. We have silver and black in this batch as well



Whoops, should have been more specific.

The eVic VTC mini's, Mod only.

(DNA 200 not yet, wanna to try em out first)


----------



## wazarmoto

send me the VT200 Hcigar and invoice @Cave Johnson for it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deckie

wazarmoto said:


> send me the VT200 Hcigar and invoice @Cave Johnson for it.


Then post it on the classifieds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Deckie said:


> Then post it on the classifieds



Don't need 2 iPVs lol. One is good enough!


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah they will be here by end of week. Customs driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Sir Vape

Bunch of new stuff has arrived. Need to update site with newer items.

Already up on site and restocked:
Subox Black and White
Black and White Evic Mini Express Kits
Sapor RDA (Black and Silver)
Twisted Messes RDA 
Coil Master V2 Tool Kits


Rest of new items to follow soon


----------



## Dirge

Restock of sigelei 150 tc's in the list to follow perhaps? ( I don't want a white one )


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Dirge unfortunately only white bro


----------



## Dirge

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Dirge unfortunately only white bro


Oh well. Restocking the black or red at all?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes we will get additional colours in Nov at some stage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Lost Vape's eFusion DNA 200 are now in stock 





LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE!!!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/efusion-dna-200-lost-vapes

Please note all pre-orders will be shipping tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## method1

Sir Vape said:


> Lost Vape's eFusion DNA 200 are now in stock
> 
> View attachment 37626
> View attachment 37627
> 
> 
> LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE!!!
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/efusion-dna-200-lost-vapes
> 
> Please note all pre-orders will be shipping tomorrow



So much fomo


----------



## Sir Vape

NEW RDA'S NOW IN STOCK

KENNEDY 22 COMP RDA CLONE WITH GLASS CAP





PUGIO CLONE RDA 





TWISTED MESSES CLONE SILVER





PHENOTYPE L CLONE (SILVER AND BLACK)




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers


----------



## Sir Vape

Just a quick recap of what's new in stock:

New and back in stock items now at Sir Vape:

Hcigar DNA 200 Black and Silver
eFusion DNA 200 Black
Sigelei 150w TC
Crimson Limited Edition Snow Wolf V1,5 200w
Gunmetal Limited Edition Snow Wolf V1,5 200w
Freakshow TINY 60w

Kanger Subox - Black and White
eVic Express Kits - Black and White
iJust 2 Full Kit

Kennedy 22 with additional Glass Cap
Lush Rda
Sapor Rda
Pugio Rda
Twisted Messes RDA
Velocity RDA
Phenotype L RDA

Kanger Subtank v2
Bellus RBA
Cthulhu V2 Black

Stubby Nano Connector for Subtank
Coil Master V2 DIY Kit
Cotton Bacon V2
Comp Wire by Wotofo
I Love Donuts - 30ml

Mr Hardwick's DDD - 32ml
Raging Donut - 60ml
Pound It - 60ml
ADVC Milk Meee and Bake Meee 120ml
Doughboys - 60ml

Check it out and more at:
www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Our juices will be here Fri / Monday.

There are some special wonders in this shipment. We have really mixed up so oldies and newbies in this shipment. Keep your eyes peeled. If they do arrive Fri, I will try and get them up on the site otherwise it will be Monday. Or if you coming to the store on Saturday you might just meet them.


----------



## Sir Vape

*Our shelves are fully stocked

New juices have arrived and are now loaded on the site:*

Flawless 60ml - Hot Mess and Game Over
Juicy Ohm's - Ohmgurt and the brand new Ohmuffin
Lost Art Liquids - Unicorn Puke and their latest Gummi Glu
Midnight Vapes - Gush and Rolly
Cloud Chasers 60ml - The Shady Lurker
CRFT - Trail Mix (you gotta try this - reminds me of Tark's a bit)
One Hit Wonder - Milk Man , Muffin Man, Rocket Man & My Man
Teardrip - Vape Summit's winner Pearamel 
MG Consortium - Mindfold 
Rocket Fuel - Full line

*On the local front, we now stock:*
Hazeworks
Milk Lab
NCV
Debbie Does Donuts


----------



## VapeSnow

Sir Vape said:


> *Our shelves are fully stocked
> 
> New juices have arrived and are now loaded on the site:*
> 
> Flawless 60ml - Hot Mess and Game Over
> Juicy Ohm's - Ohmgurt and the brand new Ohmuffin
> Lost Art Liquids - Unicorn Puke and their latest Gummi Glu
> Midnight Vapes - Gush and Rolly
> Cloud Chasers 60ml - The Shady Lurker
> CRFT - Trail Mix (you gotta try this - reminds me of Tark's a bit)
> One Hit Wonder - Milk Man , Muffin Man, Rocket Man & My Man
> Teardrip - Vape Summit's winner Pearamel
> MG Consortium - Mindfold
> Rocket Fuel - Full line
> 
> *On the local front, we now stock:*
> Hazeworks
> Milk Lab
> NCV
> Debbie Does Donuts


Please order CRFT lemon cola with your next batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Arriving tomorrow / Tues

Bellus (Black)
Goblin Mini (Black)
Aromamizer RDTA (3ml with 2 post)
Haze Dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

@Jakey weren't you looking for the Haze Dripper? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Haze Dripper
Aromamizer RDTA 3ml
Limited Edition Black Bellus RTA by Youde
Goblin Mini Limited Edition Black










Are now in stock.

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooooo a Black Bellus! Oooooo...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Kanger Nebox arrives Friday or Monday. They are up on site under pre-orders if you are keen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

skola said:


> @Jakey weren't you looking for the Haze Dripper?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@skola good spottimg bud, yes I was  thanks


----------



## Jakey

@Sir Vape you have no idea how many times ive visited your site, ogling that haze dripper tank. But I just cant haha. Not this mnth, or the next. Im hoping you still have stock of it in feb when I come down to durbs. (by which time il probably be fixated on something else)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Jakey cool bud


----------



## Sir Vape

NEBOX has landed and should be with us tomorrow at some stage.




Looking forward to these 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/kangertech-nebox-pre-order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

NEBOX
Mutation X MT RTA
Fishbone Plus RDA
Bellus Black restock

Have arrived and are now on the site:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mitch

Got a chance to vape on that NEBOX at the Sir Vape shop, what a stellar little device, slightly bigger than the e-grip, but still super compact, perfect stealth vape or grab and go device, can do temp control and looks awesome in white. Very sleek.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

When will OHW MILKMAN be back in stock?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

later on in the month all you juice maniacs cleared an entire shelf in a week.


----------



## Sir Vape

Sorry for the delay. Just to let you know the Reuleaux shipped and will be with us around Tues next week. Just want to thank all pre-order customers for their patience 




We managed to secure a few more with this batch. They are available here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/the-reuleaux-dna200-pre-order

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac

Thanks @Sir Vape . Appreciate the feedback. I hope I'll have it in hand before the meet.


----------



## VapeSnow

Awesome stuff. Cant wait.


----------



## Sir Vape

*Loads of new stock has arrived:*
Indestructible RDA by Jaybo
Bambino RDA by Jaybo
Wismec Presa 75w TC (Black and Silver)
Nebox re-stock (white, red and black)
TFV4 Mini Black and Silver
Koopor Mini 60w Black
Koopor 200w Silver and Red
Kennedy 22 RDA with glass cap
Velocity Silver RDA
Goliath V2
Sigelei 75w
Wotofo 5 pack Pre-Made Claptons
Loads of SS wire
and more .....

Have a cool evening guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 39612
> View attachment 39613
> View attachment 39611
> View attachment 39610
> View attachment 39609
> View attachment 39608
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers


Well done. Nicely stocked. Now I wish I were a Durbanite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Coil Master, UD and Wotofo stock in*:

Coil Master Tab 521 http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/521-tab-by-coil-master
Coil Master Ceramic Tweezers http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/1-5-ohm-pre-rolled-coils
Coil Master DIY Kit V2 http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coil-master-tool-kit-v2
Coil Master K Bag http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/k-bag-coil-master
Coil Master Winder V3 http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coil-master-v3

UD Clapton Wire - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/clapton-wire
UD SS 316 http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/stainless-steel-316l-wire
UD Bellus (Silver) http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/bellus-rta-by-youde

Wotofo
Comp Wire (all designs) - More 26g Hive http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/wotofo-competition-wire
Pre-Made Claptons pack of 5 for only R90 http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/clapton-coils-5-pack
LUSH & SAPOR RDA - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B

Hi guys

Any idea when you'll be restocking the HCigar VT200?


----------



## Noddy

When will 3mg Milky Way Fogg's be restocked?


----------



## Noddy

My bad, see they restocked now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R8B84

Any news on OHW my man?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah should be shipping next week bro


----------



## R8B84

Sir Vape said:


> Yeah should be shipping next week bro



Can't wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_B

@Sir Vape any idea on the VT200's?


----------



## Noddy

When can we expect Milkman?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey man

Milkman and whole lotta juice stock arriving Friday if no delays with DHL. It shipped on the weekend so now the wait 

Hugo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy

Thanks. I seem to be missing them and when I wake up NO STOCK.

Will you have a festive time closure? If so, can we have dates when you will not ship orders please


----------



## Noddy

I just cannot win, now Milkman is in stock but no Fogg's Milky way. When will Fogg's Milky 3mg be back in stock?


----------



## Sir Vape

More Milky Way will be ready next week.


----------



## Sir Vape

Loads of new juice just in. You gotta check them out. To name a few, we have:

*RE-STOCKS: *
One Hit Wonder 180ml
Raging Donut 60ml
Pound It 60ml
Shady Lurker 60ml
Game Over 60ml (limited limited stock)
Juicy Ohms
Pearamel
Crft - Trail Mix
Full Tobacco Line by Rocket Fuel (nom nom!!!)

*NEW:*
Cinnaps by Teardrip
Swirl, Whip it & Pop Bars by CRFT LABS RETRO
Mango Pound Cake by Vape Chemist
Detective Fat Bastard by FIVE O
Choco Mint by Ice Cream Man
VCT - Ripe Vapes 
W'Bubblelicious - Crew Juice
Strawberry Cake Pops by Cake Pops
Metatron by Sacred Enlightened E-Liquids
and more ....

New Stock of Reuleaux White and Teal RX 200, Nebox and a few Sigelei Fu Chai 200w (limited).

www.sirvape.co.za


----------



## BigGuy

@Noddy Milky way in stock but peeps are buying them 5 at a time so cant guarantee that there will be any left by the weekend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Noddy

Jip, unfortunately my order was sent out this morning. Didn't know it will be available hours after my order is sent out.


----------



## Sir Vape

The new full black Messes Styled Rda by Kindbright is now available at Sir Vape.

Ohhhh and we have additional colour rings for you to choose from to make that monster match your setup.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Black Wismec Reuleaux RX 200
Silver Bellus
Aromamizer RDTA 3ml
Grey Evic 75w Express Kit
Grey Evic 75w Full Kit
Black Subox Mini Kit
Velocity Mini's
Evic Mini Sleeves in black, purple, blue and red

More to follow soon ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Due to demand we now offer the Reuleaux RX 200 Switch (yes we named it that lol). Please note that this is done in-house at Sir Vape. Limited qtys are available.



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Sir Vape said:


> Due to demand we now offer the Reuleaux RX 200 Switch (yes we named it that lol). Please note that this is done in-house at Sir Vape. Limited qtys are available.
> 
> View attachment 41260
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods


Well done guys like your thinking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

SOME NEW RDA'S JUST IN:

Double Vision Styled RDA - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ducts/double-vision-twisted-messes-styled-rda

Twisted Messes Black Edition Styled RDA - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/twisted-messes-rda-clone

Twisted Rings - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/twisted-messes-colour-rings

Velocity Styled RDA - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ocity-free-bottom-feeder-attachment-rda-clone

Tugboat v2 Styled RDA - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/tugboat-v2-style-rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

New stock just in:

Stentorian Chieftain 220w TC
Stentorian Steam Engine Black and Silver
Serpent Black Edition 2 Post RBA
Wotofo T-Shirts
Wotofo Caps
Chubby Gorilla Bottles

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Chezzig

Sir Vape said:


> Loads of new juice just in. You gotta check them out. To name a few, we have:
> 
> *RE-STOCKS: *
> One Hit Wonder 180ml
> Raging Donut 60ml
> Pound It 60ml
> Shady Lurker 60ml
> Game Over 60ml (limited limited stock)
> Juicy Ohms
> Pearamel
> Crft - Trail Mix
> Full Tobacco Line by Rocket Fuel (nom nom!!!)
> 
> *NEW:*
> Cinnaps by Teardrip
> Swirl, Whip it & Pop Bars by CRFT LABS RETRO
> Mango Pound Cake by Vape Chemist
> Detective Fat Bastard by FIVE O
> Choco Mint by Ice Cream Man
> VCT - Ripe Vapes
> W'Bubblelicious - Crew Juice
> Strawberry Cake Pops by Cake Pops
> Metatron by Sacred Enlightened E-Liquids
> and more ....
> 
> New Stock of Reuleaux White and Teal RX 200, Nebox and a few Sigelei Fu Chai 200w (limited).
> 
> www.sirvape.co.za


 

Do you have stock at the moment of Pound it and Milky way ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> Do you have stock at the moment of Pound it and Milky way ?



They do indeed.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/pound-it-60ml
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/foggs-the-milky-way?variant=3902795459


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> They do indeed.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/pound-it-60ml
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/foggs-the-milky-way?variant=3902795459


 THANK YOU Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Chezzig said:


> THANK YOU Rob


 Would you know who stocks Banzia Pound it ? Don't know how to post a pic yet


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> Would you know who stocks Banzia Pound it ? Don't know how to post a pic yet



Haven't seen it available in SA.


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't seen it available in SA.


 That's a boo, was seriously keen to try it, Thank-you for the response

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

When is stock arriving of "OHW Milkman" ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Stock should be in by end of next week


----------



## Chezzig

Sir Vape said:


> Stock should be in by end of next week


 Awesome , Thank-you.
How ca I make sure I get an alert when it is available on your Website?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Chezzig if you are subscribed to our newsletter you will get the heads up. Subscribe at the bottom of our homepage www.sirvape.co.za

One has just gone out now and yes OHW is now in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just in:

The Authentic Praxis Decimus 150w is now in stock at Sir Vape. We have been dying to get our hands on these and very excited to have them finally in stock. 

Also just arrived and restocked:
Kanger TOPBOX Full Kit, iJust 2, Crius White Edition, Snow Wolf Mini Black 75w, Cleito Tanks, Sigelei 90w Plus Full Kits, GeekVape 521 Tab, Black Griffin's, Coil Master Mod Pocket, Authentic Chubby Gorilla 17ml Bottles etc etc etc

Juice Now in Stock:
Taffy Man TR4 Blue & Grape, Teardrip Pearamel. One Hit Wonder 180ml, Raging Donut & Crack Pie 60ml by Foodfighter, Indian Giver, Fogg's & Milk Lab in 30 & 100ml and more ....

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

Sir Vape said:


> @Chezzig if you are subscribed to our newsletter you will get the heads up. Subscribe at the bottom of our homepage www.sirvape.co.za
> 
> One has just gone out now and yes OHW is now in stock.


 
Yes, That one is mine  literally


----------



## Nimatek

@Sir Vape - hey sent you a PM, let me know if you can get please ? Want to finalise my order.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

hey @sirvape when are you restocking on the mini volt

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Chezzig

Average vapor Joe said:


> hey @sirvape when are you restocking on the mini volt


 I se some for sale in the Classified section, at least 2 or 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Average vapor Joe said:


> hey @sirvape when are you restocking on the mini volt



We have more stock in


----------



## Noddy

When will you restock wienervape and milklab?


----------



## Kayzer

@Sir Vape I see you now have the trinity tanks in a nice combo kit. Do you have the gClapton coils individually as well?

I'd really love to add them to my purchase.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Noddy said:


> When will you restock wienervape and milklab?


 Yes, Frabbe, Please


----------



## Vape_r

Or the bell caps alone?


----------



## Kayzer

Kayzer said:


> @Sir Vape I see you now have the trinity tanks in a nice combo kit. Do you have the gClapton coils individually as well?
> 
> I'd really love to add them to my purchase.



@Sir Vape got any news regarding my query? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sir Vape

Messaging you now @Kayzer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

What's new!!!

https://soundest.net/view/56bb27115d24f608545df440/0

Been a really busy week with new items arriving since our last newsletter.

RDA'S
Authentic 510 Atty by 510 Distro
Authentic Aeolus Lite by Synthenticlouds
Torque RDA by Tobeco
Indestructible RDA by Jaybo
and more .....

RBA'S & RDTA'S
Avocado by Geekvape
Black Griffin by Geekvape
Black Diablo Styled Mini RBA
Black Aromamizer

Subohm Tanks & Ceramic Tanks
Dolphin Ceramic Tank
Arctic Mini V8 with Tiger, Snake & Hive Coils
Trinity Glass Kanger Subtank 
Wotofo Steam Engine

VW / TC / MECH MODS
Minikin 150w now in Tiffany Blue 
HCigar VT133 DNA 200 (Dual 18650)
Laisimo L1 200w TC (Makers of the Snow Wolf)
Mini Volt by Council of Vapor
SMPL 
Noisy Cricket 
The Bullseye by Asmodus
and more ...

Accessories
Arctic Designer Coil Range
Wire Shots
Limited Edition RX Skull Covers
Master Tool Kit by Geekvape
Chubby Gorilla Black 
Nichrome 80 Wire
Fodi Marble Tips
and more ...

Juices
Mr Hardwick's Smackaroon & Debbie Does Donuts
Raging Donut 
Metatron by Sacred 
Pearamel by Teardrip

Specials
Cuboid Bundle Deal now up on site. Limited Stock available.

Have a super cool wednesday guys 

The Sir's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kayzer

Sir Vape said:


> Messaging you now @Kayzer


Thank you kindly Sir


----------



## Ripstorm

Cuboid bundle ordered!


----------



## WARMACHINE

Wow, that cuboid deal is so tempting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just in and up on site:
Pancake Man 60ml
Flawless 60ml (Latest addition Aftermath)
Indian Giver 30ml
Carrot Cake 30ml

Vape Forward Flasks (comes with two batteries)
Authentic CW RDA by CloudWerks
510 Atty by 510 Distro Re-stock
and more .....
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

@Sir Vape Any news on the BF Torque atties?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sir Vape said:


> Just in and up on site:
> Pancake Man 60ml
> Flawless 60ml (Latest addition Aftermath)
> Indian Giver 30ml
> Carrot Cake 30ml
> 
> Vape Forward Flasks (comes with two batteries)
> Authentic CW RDA by CloudWerks
> 510 Atty by 510 Distro Re-stock
> and more .....
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


I threw up a review of Carrot Cake in the reviews section.

Top notch. The 'bakery' style vape I have been looking for. 

Really, REALLY nom.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Arrived today:

Asmodus Minikin 120w NEW COLOURS
GCeramic Kanger Coils by Atom Vapes
Krixus Ceramic Tank (been testing this and flavour is aaaaammmmmmmaaaaazzzzing)
Subvod Mega TC Kits
I4 Chargers
Diablo RTA 3ML (Black and Silver)
Mini Volt Kits (Black Carbon)
Mini Volt Tank Coils 0,8ohm
Sub X Trinity Glass Tank Kit
and more .......
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Silver

Just read the description on your site for the Krixus Ceramic Tank
It sounds great

- but man, these things are getting quite complicated nowadays!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Just read the description on your site for the Krixus Ceramic Tank
> It sounds great
> 
> - but man, these things are getting quite complicated nowadays!


I might go for one... I am still in love with the Arctic trust Horizontech 100 percent. You want clouds? Flavour? We do BOTH. Very cool tanks. Actually... just decided it is a must-have.


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> I might go for one... I am still in love with the Arctic trust Horizontech 100 percent. You want clouds? Flavour? We do BOTH. Very cool tanks. Actually... just decided it is a must-have.



If you do, please give us a review
I enjoyed your subtank nano review


----------



## Schnappie

Cant wait for new stock of white and urban grape in 0mg to be back in stock! Hopefully round payday (hint hint  )


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> If you do, please give us a review
> I enjoyed your subtank nano review


Give me till end next week hehehehe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hardwicks DDD & Smack back in stock!!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

New STOCK just in:

Presa 100TC
Geekvape Tsunami RDA
Geekvape Griffin Top Airflow Kits
Geekvape Griffin 22mm TOP Airflow Tank Combo
RX 200 Black, Black & Red, White
iStick Pico 75w Mini Kits
Stainless Steel Clapton Wire
Phenotype L Styled RDA
Velocity V2 Styled RDA (BF Ready)
Messes V2 Styled RDA (NEW BATCH)
30mm Buddha Styled RDA
Nitecore Chargers
RX200 Covers (BLACK ONLY) Official Wismec Sleeves with bottom cover

www.sirvape.co.za

More to come ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Sir Vape said:


> New STOCK just in:
> 
> Presa 100TC
> Geekvape Tsunami RDA
> Geekvape Griffin Top Airflow Kits
> Geekvape Griffin 22mm TOP Airflow Tank Combo
> RX 200 Black, Black & Red, White
> iStick Pico 75w Mini Kits
> Stainless Steel Clapton Wire
> Phenotype L Styled RDA
> Velocity V2 Styled RDA (BF Ready)
> Messes V2 Styled RDA (NEW BATCH)
> 30mm Buddha Styled RDA
> Nitecore Chargers
> RX200 Covers (BLACK ONLY) Official Wismec Sleeves with bottom cover
> 
> www.sirvape.co.za
> 
> More to come ....


 
Are you expecting the velocity mini v2 anytime soon?


----------



## Stosta

Aw man  This just led me back to checking out that Black Decimus again... I thought I was broke when I had no job, I think only a vaper knows what broke truly means!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Sir Vape said:


> New STOCK just in:
> 
> Presa 100TC
> Geekvape Tsunami RDA
> Geekvape Griffin Top Airflow Kits
> Geekvape Griffin 22mm TOP Airflow Tank Combo
> RX 200 Black, Black & Red, White
> iStick Pico 75w Mini Kits
> Stainless Steel Clapton Wire
> Phenotype L Styled RDA
> Velocity V2 Styled RDA (BF Ready)
> Messes V2 Styled RDA (NEW BATCH)
> 30mm Buddha Styled RDA
> Nitecore Chargers
> RX200 Covers (BLACK ONLY) Official Wismec Sleeves with bottom cover
> 
> www.sirvape.co.za
> 
> More to come ....


Do you have stock of the ijust2 .5 ohm coils?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson

I need that Presa 100W in my life

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

30mm VCMT Styled RTA now in stock!!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/vcmt-30mm-styled-rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juices just in:
Flawless 60ml - Aftermath, Hot Mess & We Ain't Done Yet
Carnival 60ml - We Out Here Doe
Mother Fluffer (180ml) - Strawberry Fluff
Anarchist 60ml
www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Tips by Hands now in stock:




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Those tips by @hands are amazing
Am so glad you are stocking them and hope they sell well!
Congrats to @hands and @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Those tips by @hands are amazing
> Am so glad you are stocking them and hope they sell well!
> Congrats to @hands and @Sir Vape



They are beautiful @Silver . I already ordered 2 of them Friday morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Those tips by @hands are amazing
> Am so glad you are stocking them and hope they sell well!
> Congrats to @hands and @Sir Vape


My DT collection is shameful so I splurged a bit and have 4 of these guys arriving Monday Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KB_314 said:


> My DT collection is shameful so I splurged a bit and have 4 of these guys arriving Monday Can't wait!


Awesome stuff. Don't worry my DT collection is probably worse than yours. I got 2 after market Tips only. I'm hoping they packaged nicely to give that premium feel. But I know at end of day it's the product inside that's important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> My DT collection is shameful so I splurged a bit and have 4 of these guys arriving Monday Can't wait!



That's awesome
Please share some photos when you get them @KB_314 !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Not sure where to post this. Maybe @Rob Fisher has seen them in the flesh. What are this WUD skins like ? Do they make the mod substantially thicker ? The Snow Wolf looks so good with wood !!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Not sure where to post this. Maybe @Rob Fisher has seen them in the flesh. What are this WUD skins like ? Do they make the mod substantially thicker ? The Snow Wolf looks so good with wood !!!!!



They are very well done and the quality is good... personally I won't stick stickers on my already beautiful Snow Wolf's but I must say I was tempted... both the Snow Wolf and RX Wud Skins look pretty good and I have no doubt they will sell out of stock quite quickly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> They are very well done and the quality is good... personally I won't stick stickers on my already beautiful Snow Wolf's but I must say I was tempted... both the Snow Wolf and RX Wud Skins look pretty good and I have no doubt they will sell out of stock quite quickly.


Might make, sense as I probably will never have a woodvil


----------



## Stosta

Ooooh! I see interesting things happening on your website today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

New stock just in:










IJoy Tornado 24mm Black and Silver Re-Stock
IJoy Tornado 24mm T6 Decks
IJoy Tornado 24mm Top Airflow Adapter
Griffin 25mm Re-Stock
3.5 & 5mm Notch Coils
24mm Limitless RDTA Black and Silver

http://www.sirvape.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ayoob

Has Cape Town store got stock at moment

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker

Ayoob said:


> Has Cape Town store got stock at moment
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk



Lol, you're confusing the Sirs with the (cartel) Lords

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Mmmmm soon maybe  but not yet @Ayoob

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Sir Vape said:


> Mmmmm soon maybe  but not yet @Ayoob



But jhb first


----------



## zadiac

@Sir Vape , could you please make your site so it doesn't take you to the cart when adding something? I browse and add things as I browse and then I have to go look for the page everytime after I added something. It's really annoying.


----------



## Sir Vape

@zadiac we looking at possibly changing our template and will look into that. I get what you saying but with the currently template we use it is designed that way. For your info a much quicker way to find items is to type in the search bar at the top if that makes things easier.


----------



## zadiac

I browse to see what is on the site and then when I come across something I like, I add it. So I'm not always looking for something specifically when I go onto the site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@zadiac do what I do... right click and open anything that catches my eye and that keeps the main page open where I was ... then I go through the open tabs and click buy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

A NEW batch of handcrafted Tips by Hands have arrived. Get them now: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Some of the new handcrafted TIPS BY HANDS just in. Check them out!!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## stevie g

Do these tips have any heat transfer to the lips like a metal one does?.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sprint said:


> Do these tips have any heat transfer to the lips like a metal one does?.



No they don't... that's why all my tanks bar the stupid ones with non standard sizes have a @hands drip tip on them... plus they are comfortable and look stunning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

DIY tab on the Sir Vape site...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> No they don't... that's why all my tanks bar the stupid ones with non standard sizes have a @hands drip tip on them... plus they are comfortable and look stunning.


So glad I finally managed to snag me some of these, picking them up today hopefully.

So Rob, does an @hands tip feel better if I put the whole tip in my mouth, or just a little bit? I only ask because of your experience...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> So glad I finally managed to snag me some of these, picking them up today hopefully.
> 
> So Rob, does an @hands tip feel better if I put the whole tip in my mouth, or just a little bit? I only ask because of your experience...



Depends which one you get... but they are all awesome... with my Petri I make sure the tip goes in *deeper *otherwise the burn hit the lips...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> DIY tab on the Sir Vape site...



Good spot there @skola.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

So Rob, does an @hands tip feel better if I put the whole tip in my mouth, or just a little bit? I only ask because of your experience...

   [/QUOTE]

.... that just sounds bad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Depends which one you get... but they are all awesome... with my Petri I make sure the tip goes in *deeper *otherwise the burn hit the lips...


I'm actually scarred from that, but I suppose I was asking for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

The NEW V1.5 Minikin (black only) on pre-order have shipped. Other colours shipping soon. 





Book yours now:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-minikin-1-5-150w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

Sir Vape said:


> The NEW V1.5 Minikin (black only) on pre-order have shipped. Other colours shipping soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55772
> 
> 
> Book yours now:
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-minikin-1-5-150w


Great news !!!

So now the big question is........what is the eta time for them to reach u ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Will report as soon as we get updated info from courier. Say around Friday or next Monday.


----------



## Sir Vape

New juice arrival today. Check them out!!!







http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Migs

Will there be a purple minikin 1.5 in the future? They are from Asmodus right and not the other company cloning their stuff?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes there will be @Migs . I have them on order from Asmodus.


----------



## Sir Vape

Sir Vape 30/5/2016 Newsletter 
http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/574c1863597ed71fd7a10f34/54e0d52ae7ce84c578a25a4e


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Hey. Ever getting pugio clones in again?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Zakariya Baker not as this stage.

Hugo


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Sir Vape said:


> @Zakariya Baker not as this stage.
> 
> Hugo


Any of the sub/250 RDAs?


----------



## Sir Vape

Sigelei 213
Melo 3 Tanks
iJust Mini's
Vaporesso 0.9 Coils 
Limitless RDTA Black & Silver

Arrived today 

http://www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

No red Minikin yet


----------



## Sir Vape

@Clouds4Days not yet. Speaking to them this eve again. Been slight delay but they said around 15-20th to ship. If any changes will let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Sir Vape said:


> @Clouds4Days not yet. Speaking to them this eve again. Been slight delay but they said around 15-20th to ship. If any changes will let you know.



Thanks @Sir Vape 
You know us impatient vapers hahaha.
One more thing guys...
Just wanna say thank you for always being spot on with my orders and being ontop of your game with new products.
Big thumbs up Sir Vape team.
I only have one issue though... Yous aren't in JHB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Migs

Does anyone know if the Purple minikin will be matt or polished?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> Update and some new information on the Minikin V1.5 150W mods. I called their distribution center this morning and asked some questions.
> 
> As we know only the black version has been released so far (and is in stock at least at one vendor there in SA). They have not received information yet when the other colors will be released, but suspect the white version will be next.
> 
> The black and purple have a rubberized finish, the white and red metallic are gloss finish like the white body on the VGOD 120W.
> 
> They were holding my order for both a black and white to wait for the white one to come... but they offered and are sending the black one on to me now, and will notify me when the white version comes in.
> 
> All for now...





Migs said:


> Does anyone know if the Purple minikin will be matt or polished?



According to @Spydro the purple is a rubberized finished.


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> According to @Spydro the purple is a rubberized finished.



"The black and purple have a rubberized finish, the white and red metallic are gloss finish like the white body on the VGOD 120W." 

That statement was according to what Michael at the asMODus DS told me on the phone Monday morning. I just passed it on.

He also said he would ship my black one to me Monday and send me the tracking number via email. Black is still in stock, no email yet that it was shipped, no update to my order status on their web site either.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migs

Was really hoping for a polished purple, guess ill settle for the red then, any news on a lime green coming in?


----------



## Sir Vape

White & Purple Minikin v1.5 have shipped. Expect them mid week next week. Other colours have been ordered and will be shipped as they arrive. Purple is rubberised  There is no lime green on the cards yet but there is an interesting yellow and black coming in July. The purple looks awesome.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie

@Sir Vape I'm in Umhlanga (on a bit of a break for the first time in a long time) from tomorrow to Tuesday, maybe I should pop in by you guys.

Should probably just get my overdraft increased before I fly down...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Pop in boet


----------



## Nimatek

Sir Vape said:


> @Clouds4Days not yet. Speaking to them this eve again. Been slight delay but they said around 15-20th to ship. If any changes will let you know.



Hey Sirs, any confirmation of the Red units being shipped from Asmodus yet ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Nimatek sorry for the delay. Red is coming but they have delayed it for some reason. Not sure why????? Will update as we know.


----------



## Naeem_M

Sir Vape said:


> White & Purple Minikin v1.5 have shipped. Expect them mid week next week. Other colours have been ordered and will be shipped as they arrive. Purple is rubberised  There is no lime green on the cards yet but there is an interesting yellow and black coming in July. The purple looks awesome.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders




AAAAAHHHHH!!!!! can't wait for my white Minikin!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirge

@Sir Vape could you guys get me a Sigelei 100w WÜD Skin next time your order from them please? Can arrange to pay a deposit if necessary.


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Dirge will ask them on our next order

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hotcig R150 just landed 




Check them out here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> Hotcig R150 just landed
> 
> View attachment 58441
> 
> 
> Check them out here:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new



@Greyz will have a fantastic laugh at my expense for this. I will end up paying a lot more for the single batt mod I got. Another gem @Sir Vape ! Well played!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> @Greyz will have a fantastic laugh at my expense for this. I will end up paying a lot more for the single batt mod I got. Another gem @Sir Vape ! Well played!



Lol sorry bud, you did save your self R200 though not much but it's a saving. Can buy yourself some XXX with it (no not hookers!)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> Lol sorry bud, you did save your self R200 though not much but it's a saving. Can buy yourself some XXX with it (no not hookers!)


Still have customs to pay


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> Still have customs to pay


Check ur WhatsApp cuz

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sir Vape

White & Purple Minikin V1.5 have arrived 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Some cool attys coming soon, will you guys be looking to get some clapton wire anytime in the future?


Stainless steel special wires anywhere?  

I know the wire is a bit springy, but can it be modified to produce clapton-like wires?


----------



## zadiac

Torch it before winding coils. yes, you can make claptons from SS.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Stainless steel special wires anywhere?
> 
> I know the wire is a bit springy, but can it be modified to produce clapton-like wires?




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/316l-clapton-wire-5m


----------



## Nimatek

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 58716
> View attachment 58715
> 
> 
> White & Purple Minikin V1.5 have arrived
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new



That purple actually looks really good!

No new news yet on the red pre-order I take it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jannas

Sir Vape said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/316l-clapton-wire-5m


I just love this SS Clapton, features on all my decks   


Sir Vape said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/316l-clapton-wire-5m




Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Nimatek said:


> That purple actually looks really good!
> 
> No new news yet on the red pre-order I take it ?



Nothing back from them yet boet. It's coming but when I can't say. Message Craig if you keen to go with the purple and we will arrange it for you


----------



## Sir Vape

The Fuchai 213 is now in stock:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/fuchai-213w-tc-box-mod-by-sigelei

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Fuchai 150 

Any news on the Bumble Bee Minikin ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

Can anyone confirm if the Sigelei Fuchai 213 is indeed 213watts?


----------



## Naeem_M

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 58716
> View attachment 58715
> 
> 
> White & Purple Minikin V1.5 have arrived
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new



Happy days! Couldn't wait, drove directly to Courier Guy to pick up this morning 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Greyz said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Sigelei Fuchai 213 is indeed 213watts?


I stand to be corrected but somehow I doubt it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jannas

Greyz said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Sigelei Fuchai 213 is indeed 213watts?


I read a article somewhere that it's 155w, not sure how true it is though, anyone that can confirm maybe? 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

It is indeed 155 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 58784
> 
> 
> The Fuchai 213 is now in stock:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/fuchai-213w-tc-box-mod-by-sigelei


I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Naeem_M said:


> Happy days! Couldn't wait, drove directly to Courier Guy to pick up this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mother of beautiful the white looks good. That one is painted right? Let us know how it holds up


----------



## Nimatek

Sir Vape said:


> Nothing back from them yet boet. It's coming but when I can't say. Message Craig if you keen to go with the purple and we will arrange it for you


Thx I will wait in anticipation for the Red to arrive, or until news arrives


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nimatek said:


> Thx I will wait in anticipation for the Red to arrive, or until news arrives



I need a red one too


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed 155 watts.



Rob, do you think that Vendors should still advertise the device as 213watt capable when we know that its not?
I ask because I see the description on the site says it's 213 watts and for the uninformed they will buy it expecting a 213 watt device.
Right now if I buy this Fuchai from Sir Vape it's description says "The Sigelei Fuchai 213W TC Box Mod builds directly upon the original 213, integrating Sigelei's flagship chip that is capable of outputting up to 213W paired with one of the most comprehensive temperature control suite....." if a customer buys this mod and they find it's only 155W do they have the right to ask for a refund?

If there is evidence to show the device is 155W surely then the vendor should not advertise it as 213W? In the case of the vendor not knowing that's understandable but here it's been stated in this thread and the manufacturers incorrect specs are still in the link.

PS: I am in no way taking a stab at Sir Vape, these guys are phenominal and their service is 2nd to none. I'm just curious as to how far a vendor's responsibility extends when selling a device.
IMO the right to do would be to inform you customers when selling one, as well as changing the description to show the correct specs. I'd be glad to hear a vendors stance on this too.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Greyz yip I agree... vendors should put a note of thier own with the manufacturers blurb in this case. For me I don't really care because we have so many boffins on the forum I knew full well I was buying a 155 watt device when I bought my Sig213... but I must say this whole Sig debacle leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth and I think Sigelei have really damaged thier reputation with the marketing bullshit and the way they handled the reviewer that called them out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> @Greyz yip I agree... vendors should put a note of thier own with the manufacturers blurb in this case. For me I don't really care because we have so many boffins on the forum I knew full well I was buying a 155 watt device when I bought my Sig213... but I must say this whole Sig debacle leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth and I think Sigelei have really damaged thier reputation with the marketing bullshit and the way they handled the reviewer that called them out.



I've got to agree with you there, IMO Sigelei could have sold it as a 155W device and people would still have bought it. It's one of the best looking mods by a long shot and who really vapes at 213W anyway. 

I think it's only responsibe that, if its well known, a vendor should put up some kind of note to warn customers as it's the responsible thing to do. If a note is placed alongside the device description then that leaves no doors open for a customer to feel "screwed" as they were informed beforehand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stoney

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed 155 watts.


@Rob Fisher ...any problems with TC on the Sigelei213. I'm thinking of the Fuchai for my next mod.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stoney said:


> @Rob Fisher ...any problems with TC on the Sigelei213. I'm thinking of the Fuchai for my next mod.



@Stoney I never use TC so I can't really comment I'm afraid...


----------



## outlaw_cloud

I don't want to hijack this post so apologies to the poster but @Rob Fisher any tips on the gceramics I'm not sure how long to prime them for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya

TC with the preheat preheat function works better than other TC mods i have used in the past.
Its just a matter of finding your sweet spot with this sigelei. It took me a while getting used to all the settings but think i have nailed it..for me at least.
I am only using SS wire and TC on the Sigelei.


----------



## Sir Vape

WARMACHINE said:


> Fuchai 150
> 
> Any news on the Bumble Bee Minikin ?



Lol yes the Sigelei 150


Greyz said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Sigelei Fuchai 213 is indeed 213watts?




Hey @Greyz no it's def won't reach 213. The reality is no dual mod is going to reach 200w. The testings they work on to achieve something like this with a dual mod I would imagine would be 40A


Greyz said:


> I've got to agree with you there, IMO Sigelei could have sold it as a 155W device and people would still have bought it. It's one of the best looking mods by a long shot and who really vapes at 213W anyway.
> 
> I think it's only responsibe that, if its well known, a vendor should put up some kind of note to warn customers as it's the responsible thing to do. If a note is placed alongside the device description then that leaves no doors open for a customer to feel "screwed" as they were informed beforehand.




Hey Greyz I agree with your comments.

We have changed it to read 155 in the description. 

*Product Features:*
155W Maximum Output Wattage 
0.1 to 3.0 ohm Atomizer Resistance Range
Preheat Power
Set Output Wattage and Time
Hugely Increases Vaping Capability and Precision
Temperature Control
Ni200 Nickel Support

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz

Sir Vape said:


> Lol yes the Sigelei 150
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Greyz no it's def won't reach 213. The reality is no dual mod is going to reach 200w. The testings they work on to achieve something like this with a dual mod I would imagine would be 40A
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Greyz I agree with your comments.
> 
> We have changed it to read 155 in the description.
> 
> *Product Features:*
> 155W Maximum Output Wattage
> 0.1 to 3.0 ohm Atomizer Resistance Range
> Preheat Power
> Set Output Wattage and Time
> Hugely Increases Vaping Capability and Precision
> Temperature Control
> Ni200 Nickel Support



This pleases me to no end! BIG UP for making the change, your an example I hope others follow. 

At the risk of starting a debate, the H-Priv did 218W on 2 batteries  as per DJLsb Vapes (Sony VTC4's iirc)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Greyz said:


> This pleases me to no end! BIG UP for making the change, your an example I hope others follow.
> 
> At the risk of starting a debate, the H-Priv did 218W on 2 batteries  as per DJLsb Vapes (Sony VTC4's iirc)



It may reach 218w but for how long is the question.
The sig 213 also hit 180w if im not mistaken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Clouds4Days said:


> It may reach 218w but for how long is the question.
> The sig 213 also hit 180w if im not mistaken.



I don't know for how long, will probably depend on how quick your voltage drops. Personally I'd never really have a need to vape above 120W.
And even then it's just for kicks and then I'm back down to 70W.
I was just basically saying that it is possible to do 200+ on a 2 battery mod. 218W is quite close to their claims of 220W but you can't excuse 155W being claimed as 213W, even at 180 they still wayyyyy off LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ive owned a couple mods now and i have to say for me one of the best Mods out there especially for the price is the RX.
Wismec have a real champion.
It might not look as nice as alot of these dual mods but dam its a true workhorse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Oh shyt sorry sirs. Im blabbing here about my own junk.
Appologies.
Back to the Sig.
I got mine from the Sirs just ovet a week ago now and it is a beautiful Mod.

So i would say if you dont have one because of the price nows the chance to grab a funchai because they still look really good.


----------



## zadiac

Greyz said:


> Rob, do you think that Vendors should still advertise the device as 213watt capable when we know that its not?
> I ask because I see the description on the site says it's 213 watts and for the uninformed they will buy it expecting a 213 watt device.
> Right now if I buy this Fuchai from Sir Vape it's description says "The Sigelei Fuchai 213W TC Box Mod builds directly upon the original 213, integrating Sigelei's flagship chip that is capable of outputting up to 213W paired with one of the most comprehensive temperature control suite....." if a customer buys this mod and they find it's only 155W do they have the right to ask for a refund?
> 
> If there is evidence to show the device is 155W surely then the vendor should not advertise it as 213W? In the case of the vendor not knowing that's understandable but here it's been stated in this thread and the manufacturers incorrect specs are still in the link.
> 
> PS: I am in no way taking a stab at Sir Vape, these guys are phenominal and their service is 2nd to none. I'm just curious as to how far a vendor's responsibility extends when selling a device.
> IMO the right to do would be to inform you customers when selling one, as well as changing the description to show the correct specs. I'd be glad to hear a vendors stance on this too.





Greyz said:


> I've got to agree with you there, IMO Sigelei could have sold it as a 155W device and people would still have bought it. It's one of the best looking mods by a long shot and who really vapes at 213W anyway.
> 
> I think it's only responsibe that, if its well known, a vendor should put up some kind of note to warn customers as it's the responsible thing to do. If a note is placed alongside the device description then that leaves no doors open for a customer to feel "screwed" as they were informed beforehand.



I have to jump in here. I don't know about other vendors, but when I looked on SirVape's site, they advertise it as the Sigelei Fuchai 213, not 213W. So the 213 is just a model number and they specify that it is only 155w. Just laying an egg here


----------



## Rob Fisher

outlaw_cloud said:


> I don't want to hijack this post so apologies to the poster but @Rob Fisher any tips on the gceramics I'm not sure how long to prime them for



@outlaw_cloud a couple of drops of juice into the coil... fill the tank and give it a few hits without pressing the fire button... leave it for a few minutes then the first hit you do you blow to make sure there is vapour then go for it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

I'll give that a shot the protank starting leaking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

zadiac said:


> I have to jump in here. I don't know about other vendors, but when I looked on SirVape's site, they advertise it as the Sigelei Fuchai 213, not 213W. So the 213 is just a model number and they specify that it is only 155w. Just laying an egg here


Their site used to say 213W but they fixed it  . Kudos to @Sir Vape for putting the customer first  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper

Hallo @Sir Vape ,

Please let us know when the new Hands tips are uploaded to your website. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

OMG What's this?!?!?!!!?

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vape-connexx-vtm-100w-mini-authentic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T.

Stosta said:


> OMG What's this?!?!?!!!?
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vape-connexx-vtm-100w-mini-authentic



Thats the coolest looking mod i have seen in a long time!!! but i would have to take out a mortgage to afford it


----------



## Roodt

Now that be some shiny stuff...


----------



## Deckie

Some serious "Bling"


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Sir Vape, @hands 

Any indication of when more _Tips by Hands_ will be available?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Cave Johnson said:


> @Sir Vape, @hands
> 
> Any indication of when more _Tips by Hands_ will be available?


Like any decent tavern wench I too need more than just a few tips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hands

Cave Johnson said:


> @Sir Vape, @hands
> 
> Any indication of when more _Tips by Hands_ will be available?



They should be up on there site soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Photographing them in the morning and hopefully up on the site later tomorrow or Thurs morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Sir Vape said:


> Photographing them in the morning and hopefully up on the site later tomorrow or Thurs morning.



@Sir Vape We can't wait any longer !!!! 

Please... We need to see them ......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hands Tips have been loaded. Sorry for the delay. There are some great ones in there 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands?page=1


----------



## Sir Vape

New Stock Just In:

Limitless Plus RDTA
Lemo III RTA & Subtank Combo (It's about time)
RX 200S New Colours
Metropolis Atom Tanks
Aspire Cleito Black Tanks (Dual Clapton 0.2 & 0.4 / SS316 0.4 Coils)
Cleito RTA Kits
Emissary Elixirs Full Range Re-Stock
Yo Mamma by Milk Lab 
and more ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KyleH

Sir Vape said:


> New Stock Just In:
> 
> Limitless Plus RDTA
> Lemo III RTA & Subtank Combo (It's about time)
> RX 200S New Colours
> Metropolis Atom Tanks
> Aspire Cleito Black Tanks (Dual Clapton 0.2 & 0.4 / SS316 0.4 Coils)
> Cleito RTA Kits
> Emissary Elixirs Full Range Re-Stock
> Yo Mamma by Milk Lab
> and more ...


Will be seeing you tomorrow hopefully for that limitless plus..can't wait!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Hands Tips have been loaded. Sorry for the delay. There are some great ones in there
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands?page=1



Wow, those tips look stunning
Have a question for @hands - or perhaps @Sir Vape

Do all these tips have the metal inside the top part of the tip?
For example, tip #31 does not have any metal near the top of the tip visible in the pic
Tip #34 has metal visible near the top

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Silver said:


> Wow, those tips look stunning
> Have a question for @hands - or perhaps @Sir Vape
> 
> Do all these tips have the metal inside the top part of the tip?
> For example, tip #31 does not have any metal near the top of the tip visible in the pic
> Tip #34 has metal visible near the top



No not all have the metal all the way trough

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

hands said:


> No not all have the metal all the way trough



Thanks @hands 
Much appreciated

Yoh, the tips are beautiful - fun to see which ones are sold already


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> New Stock Just In:
> 
> Limitless Plus RDTA
> Lemo III RTA & Subtank Combo (It's about time)
> RX 200S New Colours
> Metropolis Atom Tanks
> Aspire Cleito Black Tanks (Dual Clapton 0.2 & 0.4 / SS316 0.4 Coils)
> Cleito RTA Kits
> Emissary Elixirs Full Range Re-Stock
> Yo Mamma by Milk Lab
> and more ...



no blue limitless plus ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Stock Just In. Still busy loading 

Minikin V1.5 Blue, Champagne & New Textured Cement Black
Tomo 3 Bay Charger & Power Bank Combo
Demon Killer Alien Wire
Kanger Evod Pro Kit in black, silver and white
and more ....


----------



## Sir Vape

Yiannaki said:


> no blue limitless plus ?


 Not yet. Only black and red released at the moment.


----------



## Ernest

When will the 0.6 cCells be in again?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crockett

Sir Vape said:


> Stock Just In. Still busy loading
> 
> Minikin V1.5 Blue, Champagne & New Textured Cement Black
> and more ....



@Sir Vape could you say a bit more about what the Textured Cement Black is like? It's difficult to tell from the photos on your site how it differs from the normal rubberised black one. Thanks.


----------



## Sir Vape

Crockett said:


> @Sir Vape could you say a bit more about what the Textured Cement Black is like? It's difficult to tell from the photos on your site how it differs from the normal rubberised black one. Thanks.



Hey there it has a rough texture finish hence the Cement Edition name. Please see pic attached. It's not the easiest to see the finish in the pics. I would imagine the cover for the new yellow one with black splatter cover will have the same finish. Feels good in the hand

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ernest said:


> When will the 0.6 cCells be in again?



In the next week or so

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoeB786

@Sir Vape any eta on the crown v2?


----------



## Raslin

@Sir Vape any news on eta of the dripbox bottles?


----------



## Schnappie

Think we are all in great anticipation for those 0.6 ss coils...checking in every hour lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## morras

Howzit

Any news on the doors for the 1.5 minikin ?

Would love a white door for my black one........


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @morras not yet. They working on it. 

The Galaxy Edition has shipped though. This I have been waiting for 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...order-galaxy-edition-asmodus-minikin-1-5-150w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Steve

Sir Vape said:


> ONE PLACE TO FIND OUT WHAT IS ON IT'S WAY TO SIR VAPE:
> 
> What's coming soon
> 
> *Left today and +- arrival 10/11th June*
> 
> Kanger SUBOX Mini Kit (black and white)
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit
> 
> Cthulhu RTA
> 
> Zephyrus RTA
> 
> 
> *Leaving tomorrow and expected arrival 11/12th June*
> 
> Heatvape Defender Mini with Temp Control
> 
> Velocity RDA Clone
> 
> Petri RDA Clone
> 
> Aeolus RDA Clone
> 
> Twisted Messes RDA Clone
> 
> Nookie Mech Box
> 
> Kanthal 20 - 28g
> 
> NI200 24,26,28g
> 
> 
> More to follow soon .....


Are the nookie mechs authentic?


----------



## Sir Vape

The Steve said:


> Are the nookie mechs authentic?


 No they not


----------



## daniel craig

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @morras not yet. They working on it.
> 
> The Galaxy Edition has shipped though. This I have been waiting for
> 
> View attachment 60895
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...order-galaxy-edition-asmodus-minikin-1-5-150w


Will you guys be getting the Mage ?


----------



## Crockett

Hi @Sir Vape , I see you have the Council of Vapor Tempest up on your site. Do you have any plans to bring the white one in? Thanks.


----------



## Crockett

daniel craig said:


> Will you guys be getting the Mage ?


@daniel craig The Mage is on the site: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-mage-rta-by-coil-art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Crockett when released yes we will. The black is killer though. Picture does not do it justice. Blown away at how stylish this mod actually is. The metal parts are more gunmetal (snow wolf gunmetal) than silver, the body has a rubber finish with carbon fiber patches. The battery sled is so cool. Seriously impressed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ok just in:

RX200S and RX200 Panels (Wismec Authentic Panels)
Tempest 200w
Mage RTA
Geekvape Eagle Tank & Coils
Tons of Pico Brushed Metal and Black Edition Kits
Wotofo Sapor RTA Mini 
Geekvape Simple Tool Kits
and more .....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crockett

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Crockett when released yes we will. The black is killer though. Picture does not do it justice. Blown away at how stylish this mod actually is. The metal parts are more gunmetal (snow wolf gunmetal) than silver, the body has a rubber finish with carbon fiber patches. The battery sled is so cool. Seriously impressed


Thanks so much. I'm jumping out of my skin for this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Just waiting for sir vape to bring a store to Johannesburg and thenot my vape life with them can begin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibo

Lemo 3 and ccell coils ordered can't wait to try this tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mc_zamo

@Sir Vape any idea of when you will be receiving some new Juices?


----------



## Sir Vape

We have a big order coming in soon


----------



## Jakey

Ordered the 0.6 ccells and was under the impression that they were the new ones with the larger wicking holes . But seems to be the same as the old ones with the diamond channels... Is this correct?


----------



## Silver

Jakey said:


> Ordered the 0.6 ccells and was under the impression that they were the new ones with the larger wicking holes . But seems to be the same as the old ones with the diamond channels... Is this correct?



@Jakey there was a thread somewhere where the members were talking about this
I remember someone also got the same as you
Just cant remember where it was
Maybe someone can find it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Silver said:


> @Jakey there was a thread somewhere where the members were talking about this
> I remember someone also got the same as you
> Just cant remember where it was
> Maybe someone can find it


Thanks. Will try to look for it


----------



## Coco

Silver said:


> @Jakey there was a thread somewhere where the members were talking about this
> I remember someone also got the same as you
> Just cant remember where it was
> Maybe someone can find it



Here ya go - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-ccell-0-6ohm.t25522/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jakey

Coco said:


> Here ya go - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-ccell-0-6ohm.t25522/


I found the thread thanks. So..... Dum Dum dummmmmmmm. A brief history with my cCell experience. My first cCell on my gemini was amazing. Since then ive been through 18 coils with not a single one working. I popped the 0.6 into my lemo3 this evening...... All my worries have been put aside (hopefully for good) its wicking like a sir! Keeping up with my over-enthusiastic chain vaping @ 35 watts. The flavour is just getting better and better... Thank you @Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Coco said:


> Here ya go - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-ccell-0-6ohm.t25522/



Thanks @Coco 
@Jakey check it out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Some New TFA concentrates just in and have been loaded:

Apple
Green Apple
Pancake
Popcorn Movie Theatre
Rainbow Drops
Fruit Stick Gum
Tutti Frutti
Lemon Lime
Malted Milk
Orange Cream Bar

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/concentrates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/emissary-elixirs is now available in-store or online. You around the area today pop in and sample this awesome new flavour.


----------



## Vape_r

Hi @BigGuy, I just wanted to know if you would be getting any more stock of the limitless styled mechs in black? @Sir Vape


----------



## BigGuy

@Vape_r we do have if you go to the mech mod section you will see them.http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/new-rhoduim-sleeved-limitless-styled-mod


----------



## morras

Oi Gents !

Any news on the different colour doors for the 1.5 minikin yet ???


----------



## Sir Vape

morras said:


> Oi Gents !
> 
> Any news on the different colour doors for the 1.5 minikin yet ???


Nothing as of yet


----------



## Sir Vape

A nice big shipment of international juice has just landed folks. You can check them out here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
or pop into the shop tomorrow and give some of the new ones a test

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

morras said:


> Oi Gents !
> 
> Any news on the different colour doors for the 1.5 minikin yet ???


Was just wondering the same thing. Want to get a minikin but cantbdecide on colour. Like the matt but maybe not black or white


----------



## Sir Vape

The blue is nice hey. Its a mixture this one. Not full gloss like the white. Has a slight sheen / rubberish finish. Different and not like V1 Minikin.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Sir Vape said:


> The blue is nice hey. Its a mixture this one. Not full gloss like the white. Has a slight sheen / rubberish finish. Different and not like V1 Minikin.


Mmmmmm thinking


----------



## Sir Vape

Just in:
Lost Vape Therion DNA 75w
Kennedy Styled 25mm Rda's
Compvape Seminole G24 Styled Rda's
Kanthal 36g

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Sir Vape

Limitless Lux 215w with a set of 26650 Batteries
Asmodus Minikin V1.5 Red / Black Combo
Asmodus Minikin V1.5 Black
Steam Master Vape Bag

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bearshare

when you stocking on DIY bases


----------



## Sir Vape

We have loads of stock of bases but waiting on our bottles to arrive which should be mid week.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Do u guys still have stock of 0.6 ccells? I sent Hugo a post on FB and didnt get a response?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes they are on the website. Been stock in for ages and more on the way.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bearshare




----------



## BigGuy

@Bearshare We just waiting on bottles from our supplier, hoping on them today.


----------



## Sir Vape

Get your hands on the smallest dual 200w on the market.

Following the famous iPV5 from their iPV line of box mods comes the iPV6. Featuring a max 200W output, the iPV6 provides a ton of power in an ergonomic fashion. The iPV6 will also control temperature with nickel, titanium and stainless steel wires so users can precisely tune their vaping settings. Utilizing YiHi's chipset, this enables the unit to handle with great efficiency and performance. 

IPV6X 200 Watt TC Box Mod By Pioneer4you Black Features:
1-200 Adjustable Wattage
IPV6 Dimensions: 3.5" x 1.65" x 1.10"
YiHi SX330-200 Chipset
Stainless Steel Mode
Nickel Mode
Titanium Mode
Standard Power Wattage Mode
Dual 18650 (Batteries Sold Separately)
USB Charge Port

OLED Screen

Includes:
1 IPV6 Box Mod
1 Micro USB Charger
1 IPV6 Instruction Manual

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

RX 2/3 now in stock 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

http://www.sirvape.co.za/…/produc…/new-wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

New panels and sleeves in for your favourite Limitless Mods.

Pop Art & Red Bandanna now available for LMC 200W Mod.

Wood Finish Sleeve for the latest Lux 215w (This looks so classic!!!)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Authentic Recoil RDA by Grimm Green & Ohm Boy
Wotofo Serpent 25mm Mini RTA (2 x decks)
Coil Master V2 Kits

Just arrived.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> Authentic Recoil RDA by Grimm Green & Ohm Boy
> Wotofo Serpent 25mm Mini RTA (2 x decks)
> Coil Master V2 Kits
> 
> Just arrived.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new



Is the single coil deck for the serpent 25 the same as the serpent mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yip same deck. Bigger build area and comes with two post as well.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Sir Vape

4ml for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 64076
> 
> 
> Yip same deck. Bigger build area and comes with two post as well.



Awesome  hope there will be some at Vapecon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Sweet been waiting for this serpent. So existing. Placed ordet just befor at 11:45 like 10 sec after receiving email. 
Will it by any chance be here tomorrow Sir?


----------



## MoneymanVape

Sir Vape said:


> Some items are up for pre-sale. Get them while you can.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders


Order Serpent minin 25 coulple of seconds after I got your email just before 12:00. Will i get it tomorrow or monday. Just woundering


----------



## BigGuy

Sorry Cut off time is 9:30 am


----------



## Sir Vape

Sigelei SnowWolf 218W TC Stabilized Wood Face Box Mod (Royal Edition) is now in stock.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...tc-stabilized-wood-face-box-mod-royal-edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Torn between this and the lost Vape therion squonker!


----------



## Deckie

Vape_r said:


> Torn between this and the lost Vape therion squonker!


This is now classy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

LIMITLESS XL TANK IN STOCK!!!







http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Loads of new stock just in:

Therion Italian Leather 75w
Smok Cube Ultra
Serpent RTA 25mm
Sapor Rta
Sapor V2 22mm & 25mm
Mage Black
iJust S
Ego Aio Box Mod
Evic Aio All in One Kit
Snow Wolf 218 in Black
Monster Coil Kits for iJust and Kanger by Coil Art
Smok Micro One 150w Kits
Pico Mega 80w Kit with battery
Smok Hpriv Kits
Recoil RDA re-stock
Tomo 4 Bay Chargers
Hotcig R150 and panels
Etc etc etc .....

Have a squizz here 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

@Sir Vape , when are you going to be loading more Tips by Hands?


----------



## Sir Vape

Deckie said:


> @Sir Vape , when are you going to be loading more Tips by Hands?



Will be loaded in the next day or so.


----------



## Sir Vape

NEW STOCK JUST IN:
LIMITLESS XL BLACK
LIMITLESS XL SILVER
LIMITLESS XL -C4 0.15OHM COILS
LIMITLESS 24 RDA
AZEROTH RDTA IN BLACK AND SILVER
EAGLE TANK BY GEEKVAPE
031 JUICE CO. FULL LINE
http:// http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Deckie

Sir Vape said:


> Will be loaded in the next day or so.


Thanks @Sir Vape , much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

HANDS TIPS HAVE BEEN LOADED.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> HANDS TIPS HAVE BEEN LOADED.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


Got me one even though I probably shouldn't have

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Sir Vape said:


> HANDS TIPS HAVE BEEN LOADED.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands



We need some decent photos please without all the shadows, makes it very hard to see the colors.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Which lucky person got Tip #1? I was sooooo tempted by that one and number 14, which I see is also gone!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Which lucky person got Tip #1? I was sooooo tempted by that one and number 14, which I see is also gone!



I think #1 was stolen by Craig for Hugo...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> Which lucky person got Tip #1? I was sooooo tempted by that one and number 14, which I see is also gone!


Oh sorry . Shucks I also bought #14 by mistake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Deckie said:


> Oh sorry . Shucks I also bought #14 by mistake


Good choices!

On a completely unrelated topic, what's your address, and where do you keep your vape gear at night while you're asleep?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> Good choices!
> 
> On a completely unrelated topic, what's your address, and where do you keep your vape gear at night while you're asleep?


Block C, Cell 15
Robin Island
Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Deckie said:


> Block C, Cell 15
> Robin Island
> Cape Town


I have a strange feeling I'm going to be disappointed if I go looking for vape gear there!


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> I have a strange feeling I'm going to be disappointed if I go looking for vape gear there!


Lol yip they really caught my eye. Been trying to not buy them since the beginning but I really have to have a few. Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hi guys will try to better on the photos next time. Im no photographer maybe what i will do is get @hands to photograph his tips and send them to us with the tips as it is a massive undertaking to catalog them all and load close to a 100 tips at once . But thanks for your understanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigGuy said:


> Hi guys will try to better on the photos next time. Im no photographer maybe what i will do is get @hands to photograph his tips and send them to us with the tips as it is a massive undertaking to catalog them all and load close to a 100 tips at once . But thanks for your understanding.



Already told him to do that 3 days ago @BigGuy! Also that will help you get them online quicker!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

BigGuy said:


> Hi guys will try to better on the photos next time. Im no photographer maybe what i will do is get @hands to photograph his tips and send them to us with the tips as it is a massive undertaking to catalog them all and load close to a 100 tips at once . But thanks for your understanding.


We do take pics of the tips, all i need to do is add your sample size tip in the pic, it is not a problem.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m

Boooya
Order placed. 
It may be small but happy to do business with the SIRs

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Sony VTC6 have arrived. Limited stock available. Get them while stocks last 





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-sony-vtc6-3000mah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m

Sir Vape said:


> Sony VTC6 have arrived. Limited stock available. Get them while stocks last
> 
> View attachment 66985
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/…/n…/products/new-sony-vtc6-3000mah


Just read up on your site wow pretty

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Interesting... i see mooch has rated them with a CDR of 19 and recommended them over the 30Q because they can run at a higher voltage for longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Interesting... i see mooch has rated them with a CDR of 19 and recommended them over the 30Q because they can run at a higher voltage for longer.



So that would make them a Chicken Dinner then!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> So that would make them a Chicken Dinner then!



for anyone who doesn't intend to use them above 19A, yebo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Have a look at some of the new RDA's that landed this weekend at Sir Vape.

Asmodus Triad Series (RDA & RDTA Version)
Goon Black by 528 Customs
Black Recoil RDA by Grimm Green/OhmBoy 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

That black recoil is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

DigiFlavor stock has arrived!!!

Check out the Pharaoh, Lynx & Fuji GTA.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Sir Vape

Re-Stock Griffin 25 Plus by GeekVape
Re-Stock Demon Killer Alien V1 Wire 
Demon Killer 8 in 1 Pre-Built Coil Kit
I4 Nitecore Chargers 
Nostalgia Twink'd & Lustre 









http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Sir Vape

SNOWWOLF 80W MINI PLUS
SMOK OSUB 80W KIT
SMOK XCUBE ULTRA
LIMITLESS STYLED MECH RHODIUM MODS & INDIAN CHIEF SLEEVES







http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Noddy

Damn, I just bought the Smok Micro one, would've liked to get theSmok Osub rather, anyway..

How does the Serpent mini 25 sit on this new Snowwolf mini?


----------



## brotiform

Noddy said:


> Damn, I just bought the Smok Micro one, would've liked to get theSmok Osub rather, anyway..
> 
> How does the Serpent mini 25 sit on this new Snowwolf mini?



Happens everytime I order from sir vape. Next day , boom new stock

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mark121m

Pretty small Snow80w

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Those snowwolf minis look nice. I think my red one needs a companion.
Or i need to bribe my wife with this one to get mine back.


----------



## Stosta

Oooh! Some very interesting new things on your site this morning guys, well done!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

NEW STOCK & RESTOCK JUST IN:
Asmodus Minikin Purple V2
Asmodus Kodama Hybrid Wood Minikin
VGod Pro 150w
VGod Pro Mech
VGod Trick Tank Pro
VGod Snapback Caps
Pico Squeeze BF Kit and Battery Combo
Smok Alien Mod & Baby Beast Combo
Smok Alien Mod
eVic Dual VTC 75W / 150W Mod
Hcigar Nano 75w
Asmodus Oni DNA 133W
Chubby Gorilla Yellow 30ml
Snow Wolf Mini 80w
Zodiac Gourmet E-Liquid 50ml
and more ...

Can see them here with links via our newsletter
http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/57fdfc8a597ed75f9070dd4c/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Stosta said:


> Oooh! Some very interesting new things on your site this morning guys, well done!



Do you like get paid to rub in some FOMO salt?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

blujeenz said:


> Do you like get paid to rub in some FOMO salt?


Haha! I wish I did! But in all honesty i just want everyone to be as broke as i am!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

Stosta said:


> Haha! I wish I did! But in all honesty i just want everyone to be as broke as i am!


Okaaay, FOMO salt with spite garnish. 

Well the IPV6X honeymoon is over so I had a look at http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
Probably wait till Tuesday next week for the new Smok model to come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

blujeenz said:


> Okaaay, FOMO salt with spite garnish.
> 
> Well the IPV6X honeymoon is over so I had a look at http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
> Probably wait till Tuesday next week for the new Smok model to come out.


Which one? The G-Priv?


----------



## blujeenz

Stosta said:


> Which one? The G-Priv?


No the touch screen isnt my thing.
I was just referring to the fact that they seem to bring out a new mod every week.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

blujeenz said:


> No the touch screen isnt my thing.
> I was just referring to the fact that they seem to bring out a new mod every week.


Ah I see! The worse thing is that it's one I want in my pocket every week!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Attie

@Sir Vape 

Will you guys be stocking the asMODus Plaque 150W?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Attie said:


> @Sir Vape
> 
> Will you guys be stocking the asMODus Plaque 150W?


Am I seeing this thing right? The screen and adjustment buttons are on the bottom?


----------



## Attie

Stosta said:


> Am I seeing this thing right? The screen and adjustment buttons are on the bottom?



That is correct yes.


----------



## Stosta

Attie said:


> That is correct yes.


Very pretty looking mod though! Did you see this one?

http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Plaq...tion-Box-Mod-p/asmodus-plaque-high-roller.htm

EDIT - An absolute steal at R28 000.00!


----------



## Kalashnikov

Stosta said:


> Very pretty looking mod though! Did you see this one?
> 
> http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Plaq...tion-Box-Mod-p/asmodus-plaque-high-roller.htm
> 
> EDIT - An absolute steal at R28 000.00!


Going to be trading my car for this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

@BigGuy any indication as to when more Driptips from @hands are going to be available?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Deckie said:


> @BigGuy any indication as to when more Driptips from @hands are going to be available?


I am also waiting for these, need some before they are all snatched up, although, not much I can do if they get snapped up the moment they arrive, and before they are even on the system. 
I saw a few that are in this new batch which I really want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Caramia said:


> I am also waiting for these, need some before they are all snatched up, although, not much I can do if they get snapped up the moment they arrive, and before they are even on the system.
> I saw a few that are in this new batch which I really want.


Ja ... I need a few & also saw a few I like but I'll probably be too late by the time they are up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Deckie said:


> @BigGuy any indication as to when more Driptips from @hands are going to be available?


Also keen on one or ✌

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Loading as we speak. By the end of the day most will be up

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lol, @hands drip tips at Sir Vape is like the Woodvil sale at Reosmods @Rob Fisher 
Everyone wants to get their hands on a hands tip
Go for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Attie said:


> @Sir Vape
> 
> Will you guys be stocking the asMODus Plaque 150W?



Yes we will as soon as we can get our paws on them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Tips have been loaded

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Sir Vape said:


> Tips have been loaded








1 Tip 34 1 R 230.00




1 Tip 8 1 R 260.00
Scroll for more items
Cost summary
*Description* *Price*
Subtotal R 490.00
Shipping R 80.00
Total ZAR R 570.00
*Sir Vape*
Order #17493

My First Hands Drip tips, hope it lives up to the hype

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KevE

Been reloading the page for days now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

E.T. said:


> 1 Tip 34 1 R 230.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Tip 8 1 R 260.00
> Scroll for more items
> Cost summary
> *Description* *Price*
> Subtotal R 490.00
> Shipping R 80.00
> Total ZAR R 570.00
> *Sir Vape*
> Order #17493
> 
> My First Hands Drip tips, hope it lives up to the hype


They really do! It has got to the stage where I won't by an atty if I can't use my own tips (and if I ever did I would get one custom made for it by @hands ), it really changes the whole experience a lot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

E.T. said:


> 1 Tip 34 1 R 230.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Tip 8 1 R 260.00
> Scroll for more items
> Cost summary
> *Description* *Price*
> Subtotal R 490.00
> Shipping R 80.00
> Total ZAR R 570.00
> *Sir Vape*
> Order #17493
> 
> My First Hands Drip tips, hope it lives up to the hype


Just placed my order for hand drip tip aswell and a new vape bag. Very excited

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

NEW STOCK JUST IN:
Noisy Cricket ii 25
Skar DNA 75W by Lost Vapes
Cotton Bacon Comp Wire
The Proto RTA by Sub Ohm Innovations
The Monster Mason Dumptank 30mm by Vapergate
Icare Mini Starter Kits
Icare Replacement Coils
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

any chance some 24G NI80 coming in this week?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Daniel Alves Yip big wire shipment arriving this eve so be up later on site or in the morning.


Do yourself a favour though and check out the new comp wire by Cotton Bacon. Nom Nom!!!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...wrap-wire-by-cotton-bacon?variant=29986732483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

thanks, thats already in cart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> @Daniel Alves Yip big wire shipment arriving this eve so be up later on site or in the morning.
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favour though and check out the new comp wire by Cotton Bacon. Nom Nom!!!
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...wrap-wire-by-cotton-bacon?variant=29986732483



@Sir Vape , how does this Cotton Bacon wire compare to the "normal" NI80 wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

So far i am enjoying it its a little more malleable than normal ni80 ot kanthal. easy to make coils with. ramp up faster it seems than normsal ni80 IMO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

@BigGuy will you be getting Serpent Mini 25 spare glasses in the not too distant future? I see them on Fastech's site but by the time they get here my grand children have beards already

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Deckie said:


> @BigGuy will you be getting Serpent Mini 25 spare glasses in the not too distant future? I see them on Fastech's site but by the time they get here my grand children have beards already


+1 to looking for serpent mini 25 glasses. My spare broke on me today so it's out of action till I get a replacement. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

Yiannaki said:


> +1 to looking for serpent mini 25 glasses. My spare broke on me today so it's out of action till I get a replacement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


@Yiannaki I've got 1 spare glass out of 3 spares left, you're very welcome to have it until we can get spares.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Deckie said:


> @Yiannaki I've got 1 spare glass out of 3 spares left, you're very welcome to have it until we can get spares.


That would be incredibly kind of you sir. I shall pm you  Thanks a million!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Will Sir Vape be stocking the Wismec motiv if so when?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

kyle_redbull said:


> Will Sir Vape be stocking the Wismec motiv if so when?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No we won't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Deckie

@BigGuy will you be getting in any more Smok Alien Mods only soon & more Serpent Mini 25? Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Aliens tomorrow or Fri and Serpent 25's early next week.

Hugo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Deckie

Sir Vape said:


> Aliens tomorrow or Fri and Serpent 25's early next week.
> 
> Hugo


Thanks @Sir Vape


----------



## JollyVaper

Hey,

Will you be getting the Smok G-Priv 220W?


----------



## Sir Vape

JollyVaper said:


> Hey,
> 
> Will you be getting the Smok G-Priv 220W?



Hey there when the released. No official release date yet.


----------



## Sir Vape

Our weekly newsletter with some of our new arrivals:
http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/5811fba5597ed772c17cfac7/54e0d529e7ce84c578a259fb









and more ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step

That Asmodus VR Stride though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Sir Vape said:


> Our weekly newsletter with some of our new arrivals:
> http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/5811fba5597ed772c17cfac7/54e0d529e7ce84c578a259fb
> View attachment 73281
> View attachment 73283
> View attachment 73284
> View attachment 73282
> 
> View attachment 73285
> View attachment 73287
> 
> 
> and more ....


@Sir Vape ,The Stride, does it have an internal battery. I can't seem to find any info on your site regarding the battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Petrus said:


> @Sir Vape ,The Stride, does it have an internal battery. I can't seem to find any info on your site regarding the battery.


single 18650


----------



## Petrus

blujeenz said:


> single 18650
> View attachment 73347


Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Akash

@BigGuy @Sir Vape do you guys have any plans to bring in the DigiFlavor Siren GTA?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Sir Vape does the stride have pass through can it be USB charged 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

I'm guessing VW mode too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

No dimensions so the swinger for me is whether or not 25mm attys would fit with no overhang.


----------



## Sir Vape

kyle_redbull said:


> @Sir Vape does the stride have pass through can it be USB charged
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yes Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Deckie said:


> No dimensions so the swinger for me is whether or not 25mm attys would fit with no overhang.



Yip fits 25mm perfectly. Dimension are 25mm x 40mm x 88mm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Sir Vape said:


> Yip fits 25mm perfectly. Dimension are 25mm x 40mm x 88mm


Thanks @Sir Vape


----------



## Stosta

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...gold-edition-wotofo-serpent-mini-two-post-rta

Selling out in 5...4...3...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...gold-edition-wotofo-serpent-mini-two-post-rta
> 
> Selling out in 5...4...3...


too "Bling Bling" for me ... it will clash with my sunglasses

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Hi
Any chance of bringing in the Arctic Dolphin 80W anytime soon? 
Looking for a black frame one with predominantly blue in the stabilised part.
Thought I would take a chance and ask.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vape0206

Hi do you guys have any black snowwolf mini 75w in stock? I mailed you guys but got no reply

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape0206 said:


> Hi do you guys have any black snowwolf mini 75w in stock? I mailed you guys but got no reply



@Vape0206 @Sir Vape's web site always has up to date stock levels and according to the web site the only colours they have in the Snow Wolf 75W is Lavender and Baby Blue.


----------



## Vape0206

Thanks @Rob Fisher.. Wouldve really liked a black one.. Is the any chance you guys will be bringing any in? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape0206 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher.. Wouldve really liked a black one.. Is the any chance you guys will be bringing any in?



Hehehe @Vape0206 I don't work at @Sir Vape... @BigGuy or @Sir Vape will need to answer that one.


----------



## Vape0206

Lol i know that was supposed to be a separate message to sir vape 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Vape0206 said:


> Lol i know that was supposed to be a separate message to sir vape
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Hey there. We did reply if I'm not mistaken. You asked if we had any other colour besides the lavender. We only have tiffany blue but have the new mini mini Snow Wolf 80w in black or silver.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/c...any-blue-edition-snowwolf-mini-75w-by-asmodus


----------



## Sir Vape

Attie said:


> @Sir Vape
> 
> Will you guys be stocking the asMODus Plaque 150W?



Just arrived 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-asmodus-plaque-150w

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> Just arrived
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-asmodus-plaque-150w




My wife hates you SOOOO much!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> Just arrived
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-asmodus-plaque-150w


Wow!!! Beautiful in black!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

THE BIGGER BIG BIG TODDLER BABY TFV8 NOW IN STOCK 

These names they come up with lol but awesome new tank from Smok at a great price 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-tfv8-big-baby-beast-tank

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Getting mine tomorrow!!!


----------



## boxerulez

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-smok-g-priv-200w-touch-screen-mod-1


Ooh la la... Minikin 2 or Gpriv? I cannot decide.


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-smok-g-priv-200w-touch-screen-mod-1
> 
> 
> Ooh la la... Minikin 2 or Gpriv? I cannot decide.



If it was my choice it would be the Minikin 2 no question. Asmodus are on top of thier game right now... really hard to beat an Asmodus mod right now.


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> If it was my choice it would be the Minikin 2 no question. Asmodus are on top of thier game right now... really hard to beat an Asmodus mod right now.



Well @Rob Fisher I already have a V2, but i really had my heart set on a military green one as my second mod. Anything else you want to suggest I have a look at in the same price ball park? We can all wish for a Kodama but I will have to wait a few years before I will maybe own a used one ??

Of course it has to be SM25 compatible.


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Well @Rob Fisher I already have a V2, but i really had my heart set on a military green one as my second mod. Anything else you want to suggest I have a look at in the same price ball park? We can all wish for a Kodama but I will have to wait a few years before I will maybe own a used one ??
> 
> Of course it has to be SM25 compatible.



Military Green V2 is preferable to any Smok Mod as far as I'm concerned... if you want a smaller single 18650 mod then consider the Asmodus Ohmsmium...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Dual 18650 mod to consider is the HotCig R150... still a real favourite of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Looking at that Hotcig the SM25 will have overhang correct @Rob Fisher ?

If that is the case I will just stick with another V2. Really sad to let the V1.5 go at the end of the month, but the SM25 just does not look right on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Looking at that Hotcig the SM25 will have overhang correct @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> If that is the case I will just stick with another V2. Really sad to let the V1.5 go at the end of the month, but the SM25 just does not look right on it.



Oh yes... small overhang... deal breaker.


----------



## blujeenz

boxerulez said:


> Looking at that Hotcig the SM25 will have overhang correct @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> If that is the case I will just stick with another V2. Really sad to let the V1.5 go at the end of the month, but the SM25 just does not look right on it.


The case has a 25mm width with a 5mm edge radius, overhang guaranteed.


----------



## KZOR

@boxerulez 
This is with my sapor 25mm. Now you can get a better idea.
I still love my combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Another V2 it is thanks for the input guys.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

@Sir Vape @BigGuy will you guys be getting the Billow v2.5 and if so when is it expected to land?


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Sir Vape @BigGuy will you guys be stocking the Cerabis 44 and 45 tanks with the 44 5ml extension tanks?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

kyle_redbull said:


> @Sir Vape @BigGuy will you guys be stocking the Cerabis 44 and 45 tanks with the 44 5ml extension tanks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Right now not sure. Have a sample coming in and will take it from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

CHECK OUT OUR LATEST NEWSLETTER AND SEE WHAT'S NEW & ON SPECIAL AT

http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/582c3ea2597ed7307389142e/0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Good day sirs, any indication of the next Hands shipment? thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> Good day sirs, any indication of the next Hands shipment? thanks



Always best to tag @hands in these messages... he will know when his wife has packed and sent the parcel.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Scissorhands said:


> Good day sirs, any indication of the next Hands shipment? thanks


Working on it and should ship it off this week.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Scissorhands said:


> Good day sirs, any indication of the next Hands shipment? thanks



Apparently he is shipping this week so should be in early / mid next week. Looks like some real beauties in this batch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sir Vape said:


> Right now not sure. Have a sample coming in and will take it from there


Awesome holding thumbs that you bring them in

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

I see asmodus has the V2 listed in Raw finish on their website. Will those be inbound anytime soon? It looks interesting. @BigGuy

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

Hi Sir's,

When will the new @hands tips be loaded on the site?

Thanks!


----------



## Sir Vape

JB1987 said:


> Hi Sir's,
> 
> When will the new @hands tips be loaded on the site?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey there. They arrived 10 mins ago. Still need to be sorted photographed and uploaded to the site. Possibly tom afternoon or Thurs morning latest.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

Sir Vape said:


> Hey there. They arrived 10 mins ago. Still need to be sorted photographed and uploaded to the site. Possibly tom afternoon or Thurs morning latest.



Thank you, I have my eye on 2 of them, don't want to miss out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 
What is your freeshipping code again?
Tried "FREESHIPPING" and not working?
I dont think its cause of the total, cause its 1.7k
Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> What is your freeshipping code again?
> Tried "FREESHIPPING" and not working?
> I dont think its cause of the total, cause its 1.7k
> Thanks



Hello yes it is FREESHIPPING and has been working. Just checked it and had a good couple orders in last night and this morning with customers using it.


----------



## Dubz

Isn't it "freeship"? and not "freeshipping"?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Sir Vape said:


> Hello yes it is FREESHIPPING and has been working. Just checked it and had a good couple orders in last night and this morning with customers using it.



Thanks i managed to get it right.


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> What is your freeshipping code again?
> Tried "FREESHIPPING" and not working?
> I dont think its cause of the total, cause its 1.7k
> Thanks


It's not working


Sir Vape said:


> Hello yes it is FREESHIPPING and has been working. Just checked it and had a good couple orders in last night and this morning with customers using it.


Hi @Sir Vape , the last 2 big orders of mine it didn't want to work.


----------



## Sir Vape

Deckie said:


> It's not working
> 
> Hi @Sir Vape , the last 2 big orders of mine it didn't want to work.




Hey Deckie not sure mate. Can't quite understand why it wouldn't work. A glitch in the system maybe or a browser issue. But it would show me on my side if selected and how many discount codes have been used daily for FREESHIPPING and they all tie up. Just tried it myself. Please mail me or call me next time if this issue arises so we can deal with it straight away before processing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Deckie not sure mate. Can't quite understand why it wouldn't work. A glitch in the system maybe or a browser issue. But it would show me on my side if selected and how many discount codes have been used daily for FREESHIPPING and they all tie up. Just tried it myself. Please mail me or call me next time if this issue arises so we can deal with it straight away before processing.
> 
> View attachment 77241


Hi @Sir Vape , when I entered FREESHIPPING after selecting shipping method, I was given and invalid code or voucher entered. I tried it before choosing shipping method, I tried everything. But don't worry, I'm not ranting or raving, there's bigger things in life to stress about, I was only adding to the other posts about it not working. Thank you for the response though, much appreciated. Could've just been an issue with the system.


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Sir Vape would you be bringing in the Vaporesso Nebula 100w mod at all?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

kyle_redbull said:


> @Sir Vape would you be bringing in the Vaporesso Nebula 100w mod at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yes they shipped today so should have them next week at some stage. Red, Gunmetal & Black are on the way

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Migs

Good day @Sir Vape , any chance you guys are looking to get The Spartan from Vapor Modified, if not, really should take a look at it  Also maybe Apocalypse gen 2 RDA, the Goon killer.


----------



## SpiralSequence

Hi guys will you be getting in the Therion 166 this year?


----------



## Sir Vape

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi guys will you be getting in the Therion 166 this year?



Hey there we have decided to give the 167 from Lost Vapes a miss. We have always been biggers fans of HCigar DNA mods. They have just released a 167 DNA Model which we should have in later today. HCigar in my opinion is a better built mod and their recent styling is off the charts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Sir Vape said:


> Hey there we have decided to give the 167 from Lost Vapes a miss. We have always been biggers fans of HCigar DNA mods. They have just released a 167 DNA Model which we should have in later today. HCigar in my opinion is a better built mod and their recent styling is off the charts.
> View attachment 77803


That is fantastic. Will be ordering one pretty soon!


----------



## Sir Vape

JUST ARRIVED & RE-STOCK
MECHANICAL MODS AUTHENTIC:








DNA DEVICES:







ASMODUS STOCK:








SOME RESTOCK OF TANKS & RDA's








LOADS OF NEW INTERNATIONAL JUICES:









AND MORE ...... (stock arriving daily)

Check it out 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

oooh that 1st mech is damn sexy @Sir Vape ..just looking at supplier sites in NZ and Aus we really spoilt for choice here..well done on bringing the latest and greatest!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> JUST ARRIVED & RE-STOCK
> MECHANICAL MODS AUTHENTIC:
> 
> View attachment 77834
> View attachment 77835
> 
> View attachment 77836
> View attachment 77837
> 
> 
> DNA DEVICES:
> 
> View attachment 77839
> View attachment 77840
> View attachment 77838
> View attachment 77841
> 
> 
> ASMODUS STOCK:
> 
> View attachment 77842
> View attachment 77843
> 
> View attachment 77844
> View attachment 77845
> 
> 
> SOME RESTOCK OF TANKS & RDA's
> 
> View attachment 77846
> View attachment 77847
> 
> View attachment 77848
> View attachment 77849
> 
> 
> LOADS OF NEW INTERNATIONAL JUICES:
> 
> View attachment 77850
> View attachment 77851
> View attachment 77852
> View attachment 77853
> View attachment 77854
> View attachment 77855
> 
> 
> AND MORE ...... (stock arriving daily)
> 
> Check it out
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


That rainbow oil Inbox!!! 

Well priced as well considering it is a DNA 75 and has the RDA too! The Anarchist Blue sounds damned tasty as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Didn't want to sukkel with a new thread, so leaving this here. My Smok G-Priv is very much my precioussss at the moment, TC is perfect. Always a pleasure to order from @Sir Vape , never need to worry about messed up shipping. 
On that note, I ordered a tank recently from a vendor not on this forum and it arrived wrapped in a brown paper bag ... ratchet much?


----------



## incredible_hullk

foGGyrEader said:


> Didn't want to sukkel with a new thread, so leaving this here. My Smok G-Priv is very much my precioussss at the moment, TC is perfect. Always a pleasure to order from @Sir Vape , never need to worry about messed up shipping.
> On that note, I ordered a tank recently from a vendor not on this forum and it arrived wrapped in a brown paper bag ... ratchet much?



one hassle with the super duper sir vape packaging.wen u trembling with excitement getting thru their stellar packaging is like trying to get into the bunker at nkandla

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## foGGyrEader

Don't want to cut too deep!


----------



## incredible_hullk

foGGyrEader said:


> Don't want to cut too deep!



done that b4...thru pack of cotton

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Just placed an order for the consvr can't wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grimm78693

Hi @Sir Vape . Wondering if you guys keep the build decks for the ijoy combo. If do , the price
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grimm78693 said:


> Hi @Sir Vape . Wondering if you guys keep the build decks for the ijoy combo. If do , the price
> Thanks



It appears not @Grimm78693. Click on this link for what they do have in the Combo line.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=ijoy+combo


----------



## Petrus

@Sir Vape , you guys know how to bugger up a budget. Awesome stuff indeed. Can you please add a greater variety of wire and wick if possible.
Cheers

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

hi @Sir Vape ..will you be getting more VG before the holidays?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @incredible_hullk Hi there yes stock has been updated.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @incredible_hullk Hi there yes stock has been updated.



shot @Sir Vape ..will grab some when im in durbs next week


----------



## Stosta

I'm sure I tick @Sir Vape off when I do this, but you guys should see the new stock that is up!

I actually just got two of the items from overseas as I couldn't find them locally. Which is a pity because I could have sent someone to pick these up from them today, but now I have to wait for them to arrive  

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cthulhu-shuriken-rda-24mm

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cthulhu-mtl-rta-24mm?variant=33012310158

I'm particularly keen on the MTL RTA, the dripper is just because I think I need another attempt on a dripper that isn't a clone, and this one is pretty metal. You guys need to get these so by the time I received mine you can tell me how to best set them up!


----------



## boxerulez

Stosta said:


> I'm sure I tick @Sir Vape off when I do this, but you guys should see the new stock that is up!
> 
> I actually just got two of the items from overseas as I couldn't find them locally. Which is a pity because I could have sent someone to pick these up from them today, but now I have to wait for them to arrive
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cthulhu-shuriken-rda-24mm
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cthulhu-mtl-rta-24mm?variant=33012310158
> 
> I'm particularly keen on the MTL RTA, the dripper is just because I think I need another attempt on a dripper that isn't a clone, and this one is pretty metal. You guys need to get these so by the time I received mine you can tell me how to best set them up!


Just get more, then you will have 2 of each lol.

I just pulled the trigger on the conquerer mini... will I have one in hand before @Rob Fisher ? Hope so!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

boxerulez said:


> Just get more, then you will have 2 of each lol.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on the conquerer mini... will I have one in hand before @Rob Fisher ? Hope so!


Haha! I might if they're as good! I'm praying for a Subtank Mini replacement so people can stop laughing at me! Hahaha!

You actually might be in luck, I think Rob is still in the sticks, so unless he comes past SV on his way home, you might beat him for reals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Stosta said:


> Haha! I might if they're as good! I'm praying for a Subtank Mini replacement so people can stop laughing at me! Hahaha!
> 
> You actually might be in luck, I think Rob is still in the sticks, so unless he comes past SV on his way home, you might beat him for reals!



Well the Serpent Sub Ohm basically use the same Kangertech coils, so you will like that!


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I'm praying for a Subtank Mini replacement



I just love how easy the Subtank Mini is to rebuild and wick @Stosta
And it doesn't leak. And its quite economical at low power.
Wish I could get another V2 in silver.

The flavour is not as "sharp" for me as the Lemo1 but it makes up for it in ease of rebuild/wicking and its reliability out and about.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> I just love how easy the Subtank Mini is to rebuild and wick @Stosta
> And it doesn't leak. And its quite economical at low power.
> Wish I could get another V2 in silver.
> 
> The flavour is not as "sharp" for me as the Lemo1 but it makes up for it in ease of rebuild/wicking and its reliability out and about.


I have a Silver STM that was given to me that I would be happy to pass on (I'm betting this Cthulu will be a winner for me!). Will you PM me on how to tell if it's a V2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Stosta said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cthulhu-shuriken-rda-24mm



Ah finally! Perfect alternative to the Pharaoh ... @Sir Vape I've bookmarked this item


----------



## Stosta

foGGyrEader said:


> Ah finally! Perfect alternative to the Pharaoh ... @Sir Vape I've bookmarked this item


Apparently this is a "Goon Killer", but I'm not prepared to back that up personally as it is just what I've heard, this fighting talk is not from me, I'm just the messenger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Calvinh

I NEED to visit this store learning new stuff every minute i have been on ecigssa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stosta said:


> Apparently this is a "Goon Killer", but I'm not prepared to back that up personally as it is just what I've heard, this fighting talk is not from me, I'm just the messenger



signs of the time @Stotsa year or so ago everything was compared to petri v2 now its the goons turn...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Our very own stabwoods have arrived guys. Check them out 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/copy-of-hha-ares-26650-stabwood-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 79012
> 
> 
> Our very own stabwoods have arrived guys. Check them out
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/copy-of-hha-ares-26650-stabwood-mod


eish..bankruptcy calls...even tho im in durbs too scared to come to the store


----------



## Bearshare

foGGyrEader said:


> Ah finally! Perfect alternative to the Pharaoh ... @Sir Vape I've bookmarked this item


looks awfully like the goon .. the basics with some tweaks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

incredible_hullk said:


> eish..bankruptcy calls...even tho im in durbs too scared to come to the store



I'll let you hold them for free ha ha ha. Pull in for coffee anyways


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sir Vape said:


> I'll let you hold them for free ha ha ha. Pull in for coffee anyways


def intend once i get capex clearance from minister of finance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

@Silver & @Stosta ...... you guys are not alone, my STM's are with me every day... I have a corporate fleet of them. My Subtank plus is even on holiday down in Knysna presently. Silver if you are serious about getting a 2nd V2, remind me , I have 1 for you. Stosta a replacement would be nice but I doubt there'll ever be one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare

Just received the goon thanks Sir Vape. 

The goon has, what looks like a blemish on the base or a mark, has anyone received a goon in this finish, can't see how quality control would pass it. It's not going to make a difference to vaping but spending 1k one would expect near perfection. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Bearshare said:


> Just received the goon thanks Sir Vape.
> 
> The goon has, what looks like a blemish on the base or a mark, has anyone received a goon in this finish, can't see how quality control would pass it. It's not going to make a difference to vaping but spending 1k one would expect near perfection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



There have been a few posts about this issue with black goons. 

Honestly i think it is a quality control issue with the manufacturer as its not only been one vendor that has had this issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Bearshare said:


> looks like a blemish on the base



Don't think you need to worry too much about it. Hard to get a coating perfect on the inside. I also had a small blemish against the inner wall where my posts attach to the base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare

thanks guys we bought 2 and there are noticeable differences one was manufactured on a Monday and the other a Friday.


----------



## Sir Vape

Loads of NEW stock just in. Pop on over to the site to take a look.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sir Vape said:


> Loads of NEW stock just in. Pop on over to the site to take a look.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


ok i need to unwatch this else gonna be broke, divorced and homeless soon..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG @Sir Vape you are killing me... so much of lekker stuff!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Akash

That new snow wolf v2 235w looks amazing. I see it specifies support for kanthal. Does that mean it can tc kanthal @Sir Vape


----------



## incredible_hullk

Akash said:


> That new snow wolf v2 235w looks amazing. I see it specifies support for kanthal. Does that mean it can tc kanthal @Sir Vape


dont think so @Akash but cud be wrong ..it means it will detect kanthal and kick it into kanthal mode which is basically power mode

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

Aah thanks @incredible_hullk


----------



## Sir Vape

Latest newsletter is up people. Head on over and check it out 

http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/585b9b51597ed76d9bc4da14/0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

SOME HANDS TIPS ARE UP 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> SOME HANDS TIPS ARE UP
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


I should never have looked

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Mahir

Hi Sir Vape. I saw you guys got stock of copper Avocado 24s. Any chance you guys will be getting them in Blue as well? Or the Blue Mage GTA?


----------



## Taytay

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 79012
> 
> 
> Our very own stabwoods have arrived guys. Check them out
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/copy-of-hha-ares-26650-stabwood-mod


Oh Noooooooooo! Those are so beautiful. I really really want one (my precious I would call it). But hubby wouldn't even divorce me, he would kill me and bury me in a shallow grave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

@Sir Vape hi guys. Any idea when you will be getting in the silver or gloss black snow wolf v2?


----------



## Clouds4Days



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## wiesbang

@Sir Vape when will you be getting new chubby gorilla battery cases?
I had in my cart and when I checked out poof *out of stock* 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

wiesbang said:


> @Sir Vape when will you be getting new chubby gorilla battery cases?
> I had in my cart and when I checked out poof *out of stock*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnd .... They are back. Sorry about that 

Here you go:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-chubby-gorilla-signature-battery-case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Sir Vape said:


> aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnd .... They are back. Sorry about that
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-chubby-gorilla-signature-battery-case


Winner!
Order placed

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## WernerK

Hi SirVape

Any ETA on the Minikin Boost in black with blue splatter?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

WernerK said:


> Hi SirVape
> 
> Any ETA on the Minikin Boost in black with blue splatter?
> 
> Regards


Also waiting for this...


----------



## skola

WernerK said:


> Hi SirVape
> 
> Any ETA on the Minikin Boost in black with blue splatter?
> 
> Regards


Oooh its online!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

skola said:


> Oooh its online!!


OMS that chrome Employee Edition!!!!!

Avert thine eyes! I don't dare to look upon such beauty!


----------



## Justink

Also, eta of the hands tips?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## WernerK

skola said:


> Oooh its online!!


dont see this one though? splatter is different


----------



## skola

WernerK said:


> dont see this one though? splatter is different
> View attachment 82622


Looks like this colour door is on the purple one..


----------



## Sir Vape

Justink said:


> Also, eta of the hands tips?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Tips hopefully end of the week or early next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WernerK

@Sir Vape Any chance of having the blue and white splatter cover on the new black minikin boost?


----------



## Justink

Was about to ask something similar, having the employee chrome cover on the black galaxy? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

Justink said:


> Was about to ask something similar, having the employee chrome cover on the black galaxy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Buy both ... easy.


----------



## skola

Justink said:


> Was about to ask something similar, having the employee chrome cover on the black galaxy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately that wouldn't work. The employee chrome edition is the standard minikin 1.5. The width is different and the boost cover has magnets on them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET

Don't they look awesome?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DanielSLP

Any chance you will be getting the hadaly clone? I want to buy a mod that you have in stock but I don't want to split orders across vendors


----------



## Sir Vape

DanielSLP said:


> Any chance you will be getting the hadaly clone? I want to buy a mod that you have in stock but I don't want to split orders across vendors



No won't be stocking the clone but will have some authentic's in soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Wotofo Stock in today:*
Serpent RDTA 
Troll RTA
Lush Plus RDA
Serpent 25 Silver 
Serpent 22 Gold
Serpent 25 Glass

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## De_Stroyer

Sir Vape said:


> *Wotofo Stock in today:*
> Serpent RDTA
> Troll RTA
> Lush Plus RDA
> Serpent 25 Silver
> Serpent 22 Gold
> Serpent 25 Glass
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


Hey man

can you send a link for the glass, searched on site and couldnt find it


----------



## Rob Fisher

De_Stroyer said:


> Hey man
> 
> can you send a link for the glass, searched on site and couldnt find it



Clicking on this link show the new glass tanks
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Rob Fisher

Or search.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=Replacement+Glass


----------



## Akash

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/w...mm-25mm-replacement-glass?variant=31031838851

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De_Stroyer

Ah

i searched for serpent mini 25 and the glass didn't come up 
Thanks guys !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Hi. I saw the Official VGOD claims the Pro RDA has not been released yet. Yet, Sir Vape has it. I'm just a bit confused.


----------



## boxerulez

Mahir said:


> Hi. I saw the Official VGOD claims the Pro RDA has not been released yet. Yet, Sir Vape has it. I'm just a bit confused.


Pre orders must have shipped early and they delayed the launch because of holidays in china?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Sir Vape

Mahir said:


> Hi. I saw the Official VGOD claims the Pro RDA has not been released yet. Yet, Sir Vape has it. I'm just a bit confused.



We tend to have our way with our suppliers lol. Yeah only releasing in about a week to 2 weeks but we have them

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mahir

Sir Vape said:


> We tend to have our way with our suppliers lol. Yeah only releasing in about a week to 2 weeks but we have them



Awesome stuff. Best Vape shop in SA!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> We tend to have our way with our suppliers lol. Yeah only releasing in about a week to 2 weeks but we have them


I have noticed that suppliers bend over backwards for you guys.

Wotofo Conquerors landed here when the reviewers in the states only got their grubby paws on them.... really awesome having such an early delivery shop on our shores.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

I want to take up dripping just to get this thing...




I thought the black would be the best, but this is pretty damned nice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Stosta said:


> I want to take up dripping just to get this thing...
> 
> View attachment 83872
> 
> 
> I thought the black would be the best, but this is pretty damned nice!




I wonder if @BigGuy and @Sir Vape can convince WOTOFO to make a run of rainbow finish SM25's before they halt production just for us and ME to dibs 2 as I am putting the idea out there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stosta said:


> I want to take up dripping just to get this thing...
> 
> View attachment 83872
> 
> 
> I thought the black would be the best, but this is pretty damned nice!


they have awesome colour selection...love the paint splatter ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Sir Vape said:


> We tend to have our way with our suppliers lol. Yeah only releasing in about a week to 2 weeks but we have them



Hi @Sir Vape Will you guys be restocking the Vgod rda's? I wanted a Stainless steel one but when I checked the site, it was out of stock. Gutted.


----------



## Sir Vape

Mahir said:


> Hi @Sir Vape Will you guys be restocking the Vgod rda's? I wanted a Stainless steel one but when I checked the site, it was out of stock. Gutted.



Hey boet only black at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Hey guys, are you getting more stock of Goon 24 colour caps? If so, please add a glossy green on to your next order for me?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes we have some coming in this week

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

Sxk billet box styled mod....my interest had been peaked. Pay day, why you so far away

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Akash said:


> Sxk billet box styled mod....my interest had been peaked. Pay day, why you so far away


Wish someone can get one of these quick.Need a review asap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akash

SAVapeGear said:


> Wish someone can get one of these quick.Need a review asap.



True i did some reading and i see that sxk have also cloned the likes of the exocet and similar attys to go with these bb clones


----------



## SAVapeGear

Akash said:


> True i did some reading and i see that sxk have also cloned the likes of the exocet and similar attys to go with these bb clones


Seeing that one can't secure an authentic.It leaves us with no choice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Akash

And the pricing is very good compared to what I've seen on overseas sites. Also i have read that sxk are currently sold out till later on this month. Looks like a good buy until one can secure/afford the authentic ofcourse


----------



## Ash

I believe this is a decent clone to have. The authentic boro tanks even work with this. Lika @Akash said, if you cannot secure/afford the authentic this clone maybe as good as it gets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Maybe this will help making up your mind. 
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-rev4-clone-vs-authentic-a-quick-look.132678/


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> Maybe this will help making up your mind.
> https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-rev4-clone-vs-authentic-a-quick-look.132678/



Performance wise it seems like those guys are pretty happy.
But they mention doors and drip tips not interchangeable at the moment. And also mention of a exocet to be released.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

new version coming end of March @Clouds4Days which supposedly handles the issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

This clone wont hurt any sales of authentics cause they cant keep up with demand in any case.
If they fix the small flaws make it a 1:1, i think we might have a real winner here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

My theory:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/to-clone-or-not-to-clone.t35587/page-3#post-513739


----------



## incredible_hullk

spiv said:


> My theory:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/to-clone-or-not-to-clone.t35587/page-3#post-513739


@spiv ur theory actually makes sense!


----------



## spiv

incredible_hullk said:


> @spiv ur theory actually makes sense!



Crazy right? We're here fighting over integrity of buying authentics when the makers are in on the clones.
It's just business.

It's also just a theory.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Problem with most of these devices is spares, like for example are @Sir Vape going to stock spare tanks, panels, buttons etc. when available? I think for the one looking for a BB and can't afford an authentic this is a excellent deal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

My 2 cents. Build quailty is good. One thing though is that battery sled is damn tight so expect to re-wrap batteries often. I'm sure there is a fix to this and playing with mine as we speak. Otherwise happy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Sir Vape said:


> My 2 cents. Build quailty is good. One thing though is that battery sled is damn tight so expect to re-wrap batteries often. I'm sure there is a fix to this and playing with mine as we speak. Otherwise happy


Any leaking @Sir Vape ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Deckie said:


> Any leaking @Sir Vape ?



Nope. Only used the Aspire coil so far though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Sir Vape said:


> Nope. Only used the Aspire coil so far though.


Will you be bringing in the exocet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape

*Waits patiently for vandy vape shipment to arrive*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Akash said:


> @BigGuy @Sir Vape do you guys have any plans to bring in the DigiFlavor Siren GTA?


if only they brought in tanks LIKE this; #Best - Started using my Fuji last night; Wow. Just wow.. geekVape and sisterly assosciates all rock @ Designing quality with purpose


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Sir Vape said:


> What's new!!!
> 
> https://soundest.net/view/56bb27115d24f608545df440/0
> 
> Been a really busy week with new items arriving since our last newsletter.
> 
> RDA'S
> Authentic 510 Atty by 510 Distro
> Authentic Aeolus Lite by Synthenticlouds
> Torque RDA by Tobeco
> Indestructible RDA by Jaybo
> and more .....
> 
> RBA'S & RDTA'S
> Avocado by Geekvape
> Black Griffin by Geekvape
> Black Diablo Styled Mini RBA
> Black Aromamizer
> 
> Subohm Tanks & Ceramic Tanks
> Dolphin Ceramic Tank
> Arctic Mini V8 with Tiger, Snake & Hive Coils
> Trinity Glass Kanger Subtank
> Wotofo Steam Engine
> 
> VW / TC / MECH MODS
> Minikin 150w now in Tiffany Blue
> HCigar VT133 DNA 200 (Dual 18650)
> Laisimo L1 200w TC (Makers of the Snow Wolf)
> Mini Volt by Council of Vapor
> SMPL
> Noisy Cricket
> The Bullseye by Asmodus
> and more ...
> 
> Accessories
> Arctic Designer Coil Range
> Wire Shots
> Limited Edition RX Skull Covers
> Master Tool Kit by Geekvape
> Chubby Gorilla Black
> Nichrome 80 Wire
> Fodi Marble Tips
> and more ...
> 
> Juices
> Mr Hardwick's Smackaroon & Debbie Does Donuts
> Raging Donut
> Metatron by Sacred
> Pearamel by Teardrip
> 
> Specials
> Cuboid Bundle Deal now up on site. Limited Stock available.
> 
> Have a super cool wednesday guys
> 
> The Sir's


Good day Sir, 

May I please enquire if there are any silicon covers for this mod: HCigar VT133 DNA 200 (Dual 18650)

 

Hoping so, protection = love;

∞ Thanks.


----------



## Sir Vape

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Good day Sir,
> 
> May I please enquire if there are any silicon covers for this mod: HCigar VT133 DNA 200 (Dual 18650)
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping so, protection = love;
> 
> ∞ Thanks.



I think we do actually. Will have a look in the morning at the shop.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Justink

Hi @Sir Vape, just wanting to find out when the next shipment of @hands drip tips will be gracing your shelves?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

Hi @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 

I see you guys have the ammit dual v2, is this the one with the "fixed" topfill thread added?

Curious how this will compare with the Kylin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Schnappie said:


> Hi @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> 
> I see you guys have the ammit dual v2, is this the one with the "fixed" topfill thread added?
> 
> Curious how this will compare with the Kylin.


Check out Mike Vapes review/comparison for a better idea of what to expect.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

The Drone by Lost Vape..........is it already sold out???? @Sir Vape . When will you receive stock of the Pulse 22?

Thanks


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> The Drone by Lost Vape..........is it already sold out???? @Sir Vape . When will you receive stock of the Pulse 22?
> 
> Thanks


@Petrus re drone: think it's a preloading.. saw the same with the hha mech. Once in price is reflected

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

@BigGuy @Sir Vape Will you load bottles for the Drone also? Or not yet available?

Bottles are my concern before I even think about ordering that beauty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> @BigGuy @Sir Vape Will you load bottles for the Drone also? Or not yet available?
> 
> Bottles are my concern before I even think about ordering that beauty.


And they gone @boxerulez ... looks like lostvape gone HE ...


----------



## boxerulez

incredible_hullk said:


> And they gone @boxerulez ... looks like lostvape gone HE ...


They still being loaded

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> They still being loaded
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Damn ... the appearance of the price threw me of guard


----------



## Comrad Juju

Jip, Hugo just confirmed it still on the way. Now it's going to be the constant refresh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Comrad Juju said:


> Jip, Hugo just confirmed. Now it's going to be the constant refresh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hahaha @Comrad Juju this is our BB sale feeling ...


----------



## Sir Vape

Lol have not been loaded yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Definitely, I still need to try and get my hands on a authentic one. But there is a few tubes that caught my attention and jumped to the top of my list.Well currently it the HD&E stacked 26650


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> Lol have not been loaded yet


Soooo extra bottles?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Drone is loaded. Please note these will only ship tomorrow morning. Bottles have been ordered and paid for but will only ship out towards the end the month with our Lost Vape order that is busy getting ready.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-lost-vape-drone-bf-squonk-dna-167-box-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Sir Vape said:


> Drone is loaded. Please note these will only ship tomorrow morning. Bottles have been ordered and paid for but will only ship out towards the end the month with our Lost Vape order that is busy getting ready.
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-lost-vape-drone-bf-squonk-dna-167-box-mod



Thanks, will it be on tonight's live stream?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Comrad Juju said:


> Thanks, will it be on tonight's live stream?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No it won't. Have a few other things that came in last week to look at. Possibly next weeks stream


----------



## Comrad Juju

Sir Vape said:


> No it won't. Have a few other things that came in last week to look at. Possibly next weeks stream



Any ideas for a attie will probably use my Lp goon / icon for now but a 24 looks pretty small on it.

Fagan suggested getting a twisted 30mm and getting someone to convert the pin to bf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Comrad Juju said:


> Any ideas for a attie will probably use my Lp goon / icon for now but a 24 looks pretty small on it.
> 
> Fagan suggested getting a twisted 30mm and getting someone to convert the pin to bf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Icon for sure  Reckon it will be a perfect combo. Looking for something to larger builds though look at Druga or Peerless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just an update that the Drone does come with three bottles in the kit and not one. My apologies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> Icon for sure  Reckon it will be a perfect combo. Looking for something to larger builds though look at Druga or Peerless.


 

WOW GREAT NEWS, 3 BOTTLES IN THE KIT,

I did order my Drone and a SS Icon to go with it. Cannot wait for vapemail tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> Just an update that the Drone does come with three bottles in the kit and not one. My apologies


Is this a special kit or?

Even the manual states one bottle in the standard package...

http://lostvape.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Drone-DNA250.pdf


----------



## Comrad Juju

boxerulez said:


> Is this a special kit or?
> 
> Even the manual states one bottle in the standard package...
> 
> http://lostvape.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Drone-DNA250.pdf



You can only use on bottle at a time 

Vaping360 also specifying only on bottle in the kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Comrad Juju said:


> You can only use on bottle at a time
> 
> Vaping360 also specifying only on bottle in the kit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES BUT

Replacement bottles have been notoriously difficult to source for the Therion BF....


----------



## Comrad Juju

boxerulez said:


> YES BUT
> 
> Replacement bottles have been notoriously difficult to source for the Therion BF....



Luckily there is a shipment coming.

Must admit it's my first squonker but I'm pretty amped about this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> Just an update that the Drone does come with three bottles in the kit and not one. My apologies


@Comrad Juju I am sure @Sir Vape is correct about the 3 bottles, they would have opened one as a display unit by now...


----------



## Comrad Juju

boxerulez said:


> @Comrad Juju I am sure @Sir Vape is correct about the 3 bottles, they would have opened one as a display unit by now...



Jip, video posted on fb




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aneego

Will you guys be getting in the Minikin Reborn? If yes, approximately by when? Would like to make sure I have the cash by the time you guys put them up for sale online


----------



## Sir Vape

Aneego said:


> Will you guys be getting in the Minikin Reborn? If yes, approximately by when? Would like to make sure I have the cash by the time you guys put them up for sale online



Possibly yes but can't give you a date as yet. Asmodus are not the greatest when it comes to official release dates yet


----------



## clinton.spaceship

Clones for days...EY just change the name at least.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

clinton.spaceship said:


> Clones for days...EY just change the name at least.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk



Mmmmm ?


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> Mmmmm ?


Seems someone is unhappy that the form factor of the minikin is not really changing


----------



## Sir Vape

26/06/2017

SXK BBox Re-stock 

Black SXK 70w
Tarnish Brown SXK 70w
Black Boro Tanks (NEW)
Insider 
Exocet
SXK Plates 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Sir Vape said:


> 26/06/2017
> 
> SXK BBox Re-stock
> 
> Black SXK 70w
> Tarnish Brown SXK 70w
> Black Boro Tanks (NEW)
> Insider
> Exocet
> SXK Plates
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


 any idea why I am getting this message everytime I checkout ?


----------



## GerritVisagie

Exocet!!
Done!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE

Did an EFT rather


----------



## Caramia

Sir Vape said:


> 26/06/2017
> 
> SXK BBox Re-stock
> 
> Black SXK 70w
> Tarnish Brown SXK 70w
> Black Boro Tanks (NEW)
> Insider
> Exocet
> SXK Plates
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


AWESOMENESS!! 
So this means I'll get my replacement tomorrow or Wednesday?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

@Sir Vape any chance you'll be getting anymore Hcigar Inboxes soon?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Deckie said:


> @Sir Vape any chance you'll be getting anymore Hcigar Inboxes soon?



Yes we have rainbow, carbon and carbon gold arriving end of the week. Also have some leather panels and extra bottles coming in as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Max

Hi @Sir Vape - Please confirm when you are going to have the next batch of Vaporesso Target Mini 40W Mods in again - I'm after a silver one please. Best Regards Max


----------



## Petrus

@Caramia , check this out


Sir Vape said:


> Yes we have rainbow, carbon and carbon gold arriving end of the week. Also have some leather panels and extra bottles coming in as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Po7713

Hi @Sir Vape Please confirm if you will be getting any more Minikin V2's in green? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy_11

@sirvape any idea when/if you getting the Minikin Reborn?


----------



## Sir Vape

Speedy_11 said:


> @sirvape any idea when/if you getting the Minikin Reborn?



Hi awaiting on release. No confirmed release date yet.


----------



## Sir Vape

Po7713 said:


> Hi @Sir Vape Please confirm if you will be getting any more Minikin V2's in green?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



We will be getting some in but only in a month or so.


----------



## Max

Hi @Sir Vape


Max said:


> Hi @Sir Vape - Please confirm when you are going to have the next batch of Vaporesso Target Mini 40W Mods in again - I'm after a silver one please. Best Regards Max


----------



## Huffapuff

Sir Vape said:


> Also have some leather panels and extra bottles coming in as well.



When do you expect these VT Inbox panels? And is it proper leather or just looks like leather but is still plastic like the regular panels?

Thanks @Sir Vape


----------



## MoneymanVape

hi. getting the dead rabbit rda in sometime? thanks.


----------



## Mahir

Hi @Sir Vape

Will you guys be stocking the @hands custom billet box drip tips?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Mahir said:


> Hi @Sir Vape
> 
> Will you guys be stocking the @hands custom billet box drip tips?



I'm sure he will be sending us some

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

NEW ITEMS THAT HAVE JUST ARRIVED:

New stock that has just arrived:
Triple RTA by Vandy Vape
Wasp Nano RDA new colours 
Dead Rabbit RDA Blackout Edition & Other Colours
Crius 2 RTA by OBS
HotCig 233 Mod Black
Sanyo 20700B
Sony VTC 5A
Sony VTC 4
Smok Pen 22's
and more ...

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Pulse BF Mod & Athena Kit (2nd batch) up for pre-order

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

NEW INTERNATIONAL JUICES JUST IN:














https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Sir Vape keeps on bringing new great things on their just arrived section of their website
Look what i just found now right at the top:

*Digiflavour Siren 2 MTL*

@Sir Vape , @BigGuy , any local thoughts on this yet?




Tagging @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> @Sir Vape keeps on bringing new great things on their just arrived section of their website
> Look what i just found now right at the top:
> 
> *Digiflavour Siren 2 MTL*
> 
> @Sir Vape , @BigGuy , any local thoughts on this yet?
> 
> View attachment 111338
> 
> 
> Tagging @Stosta


Oh wow this does look like a winner! Single coil, 4.5ml tank with MTL airflow? Thanks @Silver , I will have to try one of these!


----------



## Deadz

Silver said:


> @Sir Vape keeps on bringing new great things on their just arrived section of their website
> Look what i just found now right at the top:
> 
> *Digiflavour Siren 2 MTL*
> 
> @Sir Vape , @BigGuy , any local thoughts on this yet?
> 
> View attachment 111338
> 
> 
> Tagging @Stosta



I saw one of these at VapeCon, The Guys @ the GeekVape stand had them there.

I will admit is it a very attractive looking tank.


----------



## Sir Vape

http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.com/view/59f05c93597ed711d6655da8/54e0d529e7ce84c578a259fb

Latest NEWSLETTER is up. See what is new at the Sir's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B///Moodley

Druga Squonk mod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hi @BigGuy

Can you check something for me before I unseal my *Siren V2* i got from you guys yesterday in store.

Does it have the 4.5ml extension option inside the box?

It says so on your website
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-siren-2-mtl-rta-by-digiflavor

But just want to make sure before i open the box. Forgot to check that with you guys yesterday.

My box says in red on the outside of it "22m version (2ml)"
Photo i posted in Vapemail is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-830#post-600996

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Hi @BigGuy
> 
> Can you check something for me before I unseal my *Siren V2* i got from you guys yesterday in store.
> 
> Does it have the 4.5ml extension option inside the box?
> 
> It says so on your website
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-siren-2-mtl-rta-by-digiflavor
> 
> But just want to make sure before i open the box. Forgot to check that with you guys yesterday.
> 
> My box says in red on the outside of it "22m version (2ml)"
> Photo i posted in Vapemail is here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-830#post-600996


Ooooh you got a Siren @Silver ?! Look forward to hearing your impressions on it next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Ooooh you got a Siren @Silver ?! Look forward to hearing your impressions on it next week!



Ah thank you @Stosta 
I have the time now to check it out so just waiting to see if the 4ml option is in the box before i open it.
I have my MTL juices with me so i will be able to get an idea how it performs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy

Hi @Silver that must have been a typo it does NOT have a 4ml extension in the box. The Berserker has it.



Silver said:


> Hi @BigGuy
> 
> Can you check something for me before I unseal my *Siren V2* i got from you guys yesterday in store.
> 
> Does it have the 4.5ml extension option inside the box?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> Hi @Silver that must have been a typo it does NOT have a 4ml extension in the box. The Berserker has it.



Ok thanks for the feedback @BigGuy
A bit disapponted but will decide whether to use as is or return it
Its just that i dont like 2ml tanks because then i have to refill so often.
Will let you know what i decide 
Until then i wont open the box

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Silver Sorry about that sir honest mistake. We can arrange for it to be collected from you and refunded if you would like.



Silver said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback @BigGuy
> A bit disapponted but will decide whether to use as is or return it
> Its just that i dont like 2ml tanks because then i have to refill so often.
> Will let you know what i decide
> Until then i wont open the box

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> @Silver Sorry about that sir honest mistake. We can arrange for it to be collected from you and refunded if you would like.



No probs @BigGuy 
Thanks for the offer

I will decide over the coming day or so what i want to do 

I may need to eat another Cronut  because they were that tasty!
In that case if i revisit your shop while im still here then there wont be a need to fetch anything.
And even if i dont want to return it, i now have a way to explain to the wife that i need to go back...
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Hi Sirs, Would it be possible to show us a picture of the "Gotta bottom firing tube mod" with a 25mm tank on it? Would like to purchase but i see its 24mm. Just interested to see how a 25mm tank fits. Thanks in Adv


----------



## BigGuy

@Kalashnikov Put a serpent 25mm on it and there is no visible overhang.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

BigGuy said:


> @Kalashnikov Put a serpent 25mm on it and there is no visible overhang.


Thanks for the speedy response. will definitely be ordering


----------



## Paul33

Do you guys have kanger coils for the billet box?

Apologies if this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## Shatter

@Sir Vape *sigh* I missed the black SXK Billet box once again, whats the ETA for restock on these please?


----------



## Sir Vape

NEW STOCK AT THE SIR'S

Castle BF Rda by HotCig
Joyetech Eco Aio Pod Killer Kit
Flave 22 Styled RDA by Kindbright
Flave 22 Styled Ultem Caps
Drop RDA Matte Black & Gold
Peerless RDTA 
Wismic Luxotic Kit
Arctic Bottles V2 (Side Fill)
VLS RDA 
LittleFoot Wake Kit + Coils
Themis RTA 
GTRS 222W VBOY

NEW & RE-STOCK JUICES
Mangomonster by Juicymon
VCT by Ripe Vapes
Ossem E-Liquid
Cola Lovers and Paddle Puff
XOXO Special Edition
Loaded Strawberry Jelly Donut

and more .....

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Sir Vape said:


> Castle BF Rda by HotCig



Now that looks very cool!!


----------



## Sir Vape

Paul33 said:


> Now that looks very cool!!


 
SUPER SUPER TASTY RDA. THINK WASP BUT 5 X BETTER FLAVOUR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Sir Vape said:


> SUPER SUPER TASTY RDA. THINK WASP BUT 5 X BETTER FLAVOUR


Sold.


----------

